# Glossybox July



## berryblueyes (Jul 3, 2012)

So mad that they charged me before I even got my June box. . .  which is going to result in a $35 overdraft fee at my bank because we were on vacation so my husband didn't make a paycheck last week grrrr. I was still within budget so I thought!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish they'd pick a date and stick with it. I typically always have money on my card but I hate not knowing.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 3, 2012)

I was charged today as well. I'm wondering WHY they do billing like this. It doesn't matter a great deal to me when they draft it, but it is very frustrating to not even have the last month's box in hand before they take more of my money. I wonder if since they are just getting started they are using the money to purchase some of the samples. Which also makes me wonder why they aren't a little more established since they are in so many other countries. Thoughts?


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged today as well. I'm wondering WHY they do billing like this. It doesn't matter a great deal to me when they draft it, but it is very frustrating to not even have the last month's box in hand before they take more of my money. I wonder if since they are just getting started they are using the money to purchase some of the samples. Which also makes me wonder why they aren't a little more established since they are in so many other countries. Thoughts?


 Hmm that's an interesting theory. It actually seems to make sense. Either way, I feel like the billing date should be one consistent date. I will re-subscribe when I have more funds and if/when they get things under control. Overall, I've liked what I received with GB. Even if I still haven't received my "June" box.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm that's an interesting theory. It actually seems to make sense. Either way, I feel like the billing date should be one consistent date. I will re-subscribe when I have more funds and if/when they get things under control. Overall, I've liked what I received with GB. Even if I still haven't received my "June" box.


I would be happier if they waited until at least the second week of the month to charge. It would still be early, but would make a little more sense if they charged two weeks before shipping. I love their boxes too. I don't see myself cancelling, its just a little frustrating. Maybe they will get it together and be consistent soon.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll be cancelling after the July box ships, especially since they already billed me yesterday! The box contents are great and I've no complaints about that. What peeves me is the lack of business etiquette and poor practice/CS. I've yet to lay eyes on my box for "June" let alone see an update from 6/27 and it began its snail trail on 6/22. They charge at erratic times. No sub or it's contents are worth this much headache. I'll watch the threads and maybe I'll resub after several months, if they manage to get their poo in gear. What company can expect loyalty and respect when they don't excel?


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope due to this early charge their going to have Nars and Chanel in this box!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be happier if they waited until at least the second week of the month to charge. It would still be early, but would make a little more sense if they charged two weeks before shipping. I love their boxes too. I don't see myself cancelling, its just a little frustrating. Maybe they will get it together and be consistent soon.


 I agree. I prob won't cancel yet either. Luckily I haven't had any CC issues yet (knock on wood) so I'm willing to stick it out a little while longer because I have been really happy with the products.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it is actually illegal to charge for something you don't actually have. I could be wrong. Like they can't charge us for the box and then buy the items with that money.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't Eco-Emi charge this way? What's billing like for other GBs?


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think it's illegal to charge like they do, but it's certainly illogical. I love my Glossybox, but I did e-mail them to say that monthly subscribers would like to evaluate their boxes before continuing and that I could not do so if I was charged for the next month before I even got my June box. That being said, my box arrived today and I haven't had a chance to open it yet; I'm excited!


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 3, 2012)

My June box arrived today! Finally. Now that I've seen it, I'm pretty sad about canceling. I love the contents more than I thought I would. That being said, therein lies the issue of being charged for the next month (what I was trying to avoid) before receiving this month's box. Sad, but true.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a sale in 2009 (or maybe 2010) and I had over 800 orders. Paypal took almost half of the money (and still has it as a "just in case") and I called them to tell them that I needed that money to buy supplies. I wasn't anticipating so many orders so I didn't have all the supplies I would need. They told me oh well and as a company, you need to have the supplies BEFORE you take the money. They never said it was illegal but that is what they told me. I had to end up paying for everything without that money as they still have it to this day, that is why I thought maybe it was illegal.

Illogical, yes, ethical, no. But who says they are really doing that, it just adds up.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's illegal to charge like they do, but it's certainly illogical. I love my Glossybox, but I did e-mail them to say that monthly subscribers would like to evaluate their boxes before continuing and that I could not do so if I was charged for the next month before I even got my June box. That being said, my box arrived today and I haven't had a chance to open it yet; I'm excited!


----------



## Souly (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a sale in 2009 (or maybe 2010) and I had over 800 orders. Paypal took almost half of the money (and still has it as a "just in case") and I called them to tell them that I needed that money to buy supplies. I wasn't anticipating so many orders so I didn't have all the supplies I would need. They told me oh well and as a company, you need to have the supplies BEFORE you take the money. They never said it was illegal but that is what they told me. I had to end up paying for everything without that money as they still have it to this day, that is why I thought maybe it was illegal.
> 
> Illogical, yes, ethical, no. But who says they are really doing that, it just adds up.


 Paypal is run by a bunch of criminals. Can't stand them. Sorry to hear you were burned too. I like google checkout much better.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Paypal is run by a bunch of criminals. Can't stand them. Sorry to hear you were burned too. I like google checkout much better.


 You may not like PayPal ( I DO) but you've made a libelous statement about a legitimate company which has clear cut policies in place. If a person feels ripped off by PayPal, it's  either because they accepted a payment from a country that PayPal does not insure funding for, or because the person didn't read the rules and ask questions prior to large scale transactions.

I am an Advantage member, and I couldn't do without PayPal. Their CS is always excellent if I have a question, too.

Laura.


----------



## Souly (Jul 3, 2012)

Before my illness, I made &amp; sold jewelry. I got contacted by a customer that needed these earrings by a certain day &amp; could I overnight them to her. I did. Two days later, I get the earrings back from her. She wants her money back. I don't offer refunds under any cicumstances. It was clearly posted in 3 different sections in my shop. They were clearly worn. She wanted them for her function but probably coudn't afford them. I dont rent out jewelry, I sell it. She claimed that the earrings didn't match the picture. I told her she could exchange them (I even offered to remake them even though I was bedridden), she refused. She made a paypal claim against me. Paypal actually sided with me. Then 2 months later, paypal tried to deduct $500 from my account. The woman did a charge back w/ her bank. They did absolutely nothing to help. At least etsy banned the buyer who had a history of doing this.

That is why I can't stand paypal. There is a website called paypal sucks. Its filled w/ horror stories.



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may not like PayPal ( I DO) but you've made a libelous statement about a legitimate company which has clear cut policies in place. If a person feels ripped off by PayPal, it's  either because they accepted a payment from a country that PayPal does not insure funding for, or because the person didn't read the rules and ask questions prior to large scale transactions.
> 
> ...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before my illness, I made &amp; sold jewelry. I got contacted by a customer that needed these earrings by a certain day &amp; could I overnight them to her. I did. Two days later, I get the earrings back from her. She wants her money back. I don't offer refunds under any cicumstances. It was clearly posted in 3 different sections in my shop. They were clearly worn. She wanted them for her function but probably coudn't afford them. I dont rent out jewelry, I sell it. She claimed that the earrings didn't match the picture. I told her she could exchange them (I even offered to remake them even though I was bedridden), she refused. She made a paypal claim against me. Paypal actually sided with me. Then 2 months later, paypal tried to deduct $500 from my account. The woman did a charge back w/ her bank. They did absolutely nothing to help. At least etsy banned the buyer who had a history of doing this.
> 
> That is why I can't stand paypal. There is a website called paypal sucks. Its filled w/ horror stories.


 Are you trying to tell me that the earrings you made cost $500?

Did you CALL Paypal and talk to them? I'm sorry but nothing about what you say they did jibes with my experiences with them. I do know that they almost always side with the buyer.

I am always the buyer.

People selling items have complained about PayPal fees for years, but I think something is kind of missing in your account of what they did and why and what you did in response other than to say " PayPal is bad" and there is a website called " PayPal sucks".

Lots and lots of websites with irate and sometimes, irrational people, on tirades against almost every company imaginable. The vitrol diminishes the validity of the claims substantially.


----------



## Souly (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that the earrings you made cost $500?
> 
> ...


 Do you seriously think I wouldn't call them? Yes, I talked to them several times. They won't dispute chargebacks (even though they claim they do) because they cost so much money. They always side w/ the buyer which is why I don't use them anymore. I mentioned the website since there are many stories just like mine &amp; worse.

Yes, the earrings were $500. They have raw diamonds in them. I made high end pieces. Paypal froze my account &amp; then sent me to collections. I never complained about their fees so drop the attitude.

I fought the collection charges &amp; won. But I would never use paypal again.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I think this has gotten a little out of hand. Souly stated an opinion based on an experience she had with PayPal. So she does not like them. It's her opinion..nothing more and nothing less. Regardless of how much her work/craft cost, that was the price people were willing to pay. Maybe she made a comment in distaste, in your opinion, but we're not here to insult each other or question what people do in their lives. You like PayPal and don't agree with her opinion, which is also fine. Agree to disagree, please and keep it clean.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you seriously think I wouldn't call them? Yes, I talked to them several times. They won't dispute chargebacks (even though they claim they do) because they cost so much money. They always side w/ the buyer which is why I don't use them anymore. I mentioned the website since there are many stories just like mine &amp; worse.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that the earrings you made cost $500?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may not like PayPal ( I DO) but you've made a libelous statement about a legitimate company which has clear cut policies in place. If a person feels ripped off by PayPal, it's  either because they accepted a payment from a country that PayPal does not insure funding for, or because the person didn't read the rules and ask questions prior to large scale transactions.
> 
> ...


 I have to disagree. I have also had issues with paypal similar to Souly...except my shop sells much less expensive jewelry and art I make ($5-$30). My shop clearly has a no refund policy and I had a customer pay, receive the product, then file a paypal dispute like a week later because she changed her mind. Paypal sided with me especially since she didn't send the item back, but then deducted the price of the jewelry from my account when the buyer filed a dispute with her bank. I called them and they basically said I was out of luck. You are correct when you say they always side with the buyer whether they are right or wrong, but any company who won't protect sellers from being ripped off is in my opinion a bad company.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that they almost always side with the buyer.
> 
> *I am always the buyer*.


 So, you really don't have a dog in this fight, because other people are speaking as having poor experiences as sellers. 

Souly, I have seen your jewelry on your blog, and it's gorgeous. Big statement stones aren't cheap!


----------



## Souly (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, you really don't have a dog in this fight, because other people are speaking as having poor experiences as sellers.
> 
> Souly, I have seen your jewelry on your blog, and it's gorgeous. Big statement stones aren't cheap!


 Awww, thanks


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

Yikes, it's really not anyone's place to question your craftmanship or talent. I think you should charge sky high lol, because it's called supply and demand! BTW, I had a peek as well and they are quite nice.


----------



## Shopper0427 (Jul 3, 2012)

If anyone has canceled by email, I would suggest calling them because last week I got an email saying my account was canceled yet I still got charged for Julys box and when I called them they said no one ever canceled my account. They said I would get a refund and it was canceled but we will see if I get the refund and hopefully no charges next month.


----------



## JessP (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope due to this early charge their going to have Nars and Chanel in this box!


 That would be fantastic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone have a mascara they don't want? I have a trade list. I got the shadow but wanted the mascara.


----------



## tauwillow (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone have a mascara they don't want? I have a trade list. I got the shadow but wanted the mascara.


 

I haven't gotten my box yet, but I am super in love with the mascara I already have and would love a trade if that's what I get.  What color shadow did you get?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this has gotten a little out of hand. Souly stated an opinion based on an experience she had with PayPal. So she does not like them. It's her opinion..nothing more and nothing less. Regardless of how much her work/craft cost, that was the price people were willing to pay. Maybe she made a comment in distaste, in your opinion, but we're not here to insult each other or question what people do in their lives. You like PayPal and don't agree with her opinion, which is also fine. Agree to disagree, please and keep it clean.


You got it! Thanks for pointing this out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 4, 2012)

> I haven't gotten my box yet, but I am super in love with the mascara I already have and would love a trade if that's what I get.Â  What color shadow did you get?


 Go black but I do have other things on my list if that doesn't interest you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I got charged... -AGAIN- this morning.


----------



## tina88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ya i got charged again this morning too! but i just checked my bank account and it still only shows one charge.. maybe it was just a dupe email from the first time we got charged? idk i emailed them just now asking


----------



## tulippop (Jul 4, 2012)

I also got a second set of emails this morning with a different invoice number saying that they're charging me and it's a success.  But I don't see it on my bank statement nor do I see a second one on glossybox.com.  I've been thinking of cancelling for a while now after reading all of the issues many of you have had with GB but I already bought a 6 month sub.  It's my mom's box that is monthly (which I pay for) so I'm going to have to see what she says. 

Seriously though... AHHHHHHHHHH!  I'll be checking my account so often just to see if I get charged.


----------



## Katiegirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that the earrings you made cost $500?
> 
> ...


 Didn't you get upset with people in another thread for doubting or questioning you? Why don't you give the same respect you expect?

First time poster long time lurker (sorry!) -

I also received emails last night saying that I was charged but my bank statement doesn't show a double charge. This is it for me and this company. I emailed them a few days ago when I was charged without receiving my June box but now I'm telling them to cancel and remove my personal information from their website. I just can't stand sloppy service.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh glossybox.. I am really trying to cheer for them but they are making it very difficult. I have yet to have issues with them but I'm sure if I did you guys would here about it. I'm sorry about your card charges. I am going to go check mi!ne now. I am a little scared. But hoping for a nice box this month!!!


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to say that I haven't had issues with them charging my card too many times or having my card compromised, but the fact that they charged me less than a month since last time and I'm still waiting for my June box is ticking me off. So now I've paid for 2 boxes and I don't even have one. This is also the most expensive subscription service I subscribe too and the shipping is the worst. My Julep actually shipped same day and I got that monday while my tracking still says the 29th was the last update with it still being in NJ. Since I already get birchbox, julep, influenster (i know it's free sorta, but still a service I can get samples for. Which makes me wonder if I will get the summer box before my GL. Only time will tell), and I might be getting cravebox now, I don't think I need another service that will treat their customers this way. I guess I will see what my June box is like before making the final decision, but I guess I'm already getting a July one. Oh well.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 4, 2012)

> I also got a second set of emails this morning with a different invoice number saying that they're charging me and it's a success.Â  But I don't see it on my bank statement nor do I see a second one on glossybox.com.Â  I've been thinking of cancelling for a while now after reading all of the issues many of you have had with GB but I already bought a 6 month sub.Â  It's my mom's box that is monthly (which I pay for) so I'm going to have to see what she says.Â  Seriously though... AHHHHHHHHHH!Â  I'll be checking my account so often just to see if I get charged.


 The double invoice thing happened to me, too, without showing up on my bank account. Worrisome, right before payday when we're stretching the last few dollars.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 5, 2012)

Still haven't updated my (compromised) card information on my profile for GB. I'm debating if I should or not, it seems even after the issues of last month they are STILL having problems. Not comforting or convincing me at allllll.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 5, 2012)

Where do you post the items you have up for trade?  I don't wear eye shadow or mascara and am starting to accumulate quite a bit.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 5, 2012)

I was so excited about joing Glossybox.  I've been charged for my June box.  Haven't received it yet. No tracking number, just e-mail confirmation of newsletter and order/  They have an incorrect address for me, so I tried to change it online, can't.  Tried to cancel my subscription online, can't.  Tried to call, voice-mail.  E-maiedl several times, no response.  I mean, this doesn't look too good for start-up co. so far.


----------



## JessP (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you post the items you have up for trade?  I don't wear eye shadow or mascara and am starting to accumulate quite a bit.


 You can post things for trade here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread (while the title says "Birchbox," the thread has expanded to include Glossybox and others).


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I have been using by glossybox products and I love the Ahava body wash who is keeping there sub for July? Anyone else not been charged? Watch my news on not so gloss-say what! I think we are all feeling this way! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTBYKR_xi4o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tauwillow (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go black but I do have other things on my list if that doesn't interest you


 

Got my box today, and I also got the Ofra Ice (in goldilocks), which means no mascara from me.  Sorry!  :/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 6, 2012)

> Got my box today, and I also got the Ofra Ice (in goldilocks), which means no mascara from me.Â  Sorry!Â  :/


 Ann, boo. That's ok, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

*Just got this e-mail. I have to point out that "mis-communication" is one word.



SPELL CHECK PEOPLE!!!*

Dear Kelsey,

Our records show that you received multiple invoice emails in the past
few days stating that you were charged for the July GLOSSYBOX.
We have looked into our systems and can assure you that your account
was only charged once, there were a few technical issues that caused
the email to be sent repeatedly. If you don't see a charge, it's fine!

As soon as we noticed that there was a problem we stopped the
charging process and will re-launch it now that we know it is resolved.
Don't worry you are still part of our beauty experience. Going forward,
we will be charging your accounts in the second week of every month and
will start shipping in the third week of the month.

Please excuse us for an early charge on July 2nd.
Hope you are enjoying your June box! If you haven't received it yet,
hold tight, it is on it's way!

We apologize again for all the inconvenience generated by mis-communication
and operational hiccups. We are trying to offer you the best experience
and the best service, and we are learning day by day how to improve.
We are passionate and committed people and our objective is your satisfaction.

If you still have any comments or concerns, please contact us via
telephone on 1-855-738-1140 or email us through our contact form
here: http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/contacts.

We are doing our best in accommodating everyoneâ€™s request.

Have a great Glossy Weekend!
Your GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## tameloy (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone just wrote on their FB wall that they said from now on they will be billing the second week of the month and shipping the third week of the month....I wonder if that's true?

Edit: Nevermind...should've read the post before mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just wrote on their FB wall that they said from now on they will be billing the second week of the month and shipping the third week of the month....I wonder if that's true?


Thats what the e-mail that they just sent me says... see the post above yours for more info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats what the e-mail that they just sent me says... see the post above yours for more info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows!


 Yep, saw that after I posted! Hopefully they stick with that. That was the only thing I wasn't liking about this sub.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 6, 2012)

Well they just sent me the same generic email! Not to me directly but to my youtube account as if they know my real account from youtube as to who I am. I refuse to delete my youtube video until i see progress and saying you apolgize then block me off your page for having a voice . Only time will tell! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTBYKR_xi4o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got my first box and I'm disappointed. I guess it must be my June box, the card says June and the magazine says July. Anyways, my disappointment was in two of the products. First was the mascara. I was so excited to get a full size mascara. I went to try it out and either it was empty or dried out because no product comes off the brush. Second was the Kinerase cream. The tube had next to nothing in it. I went to try it out and didn't even get enough to try once. I know things happen when they are filling products, but two out of the 6 products listed onthe card were duds. I'm hoping it was just a fluke but it is disappointing none the less. I was so excited about the mascara. I had seen that others got eyeshadow and was hoping not to get that because I have so much eyeshadows that I don't need anymore. I had just ran out of my Benefit mascara and was going to go buy another. So when I saw the mascara I was stoked. But I can't use it. If not for the full-size mascara which retails for $20, the other products I got werent worth the $21 pricetag for the subscription. I got a Wella hair conditioner, a shave cream, a tiny jar of body butter and a perfume sample. Sure the box and presentation is nice but after having to deal with two fraudulent charges on my card the same day I signed up for a box and now receiving two products that were unusable, I doubt I will continue with Glossybox. I emailed them about the products (I will follow up with a phone call next week) I am giving them an opportunity to fix the problem. Hopefully, things will be resolved or I will cancel immediately.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my first box and I'm disappointed. I guess it must be my June box, the card says June and the magazine says July. Anyways, my disappointment was in two of the products. First was the mascara. I was so excited to get a full size mascara. I went to try it out and either it was empty or dried out because no product comes off the brush. Second was the Kinerase cream. The tube had next to nothing in it. I went to try it out and didn't even get enough to try once. I know things happen when they are filling products, but two out of the 6 products listed onthe card were duds. I'm hoping it was just a fluke but it is disappointing none the less. I was so excited about the mascara. I had seen that others got eyeshadow and was hoping not to get that because I have so much eyeshadows that I don't need anymore. I had just ran out of my Benefit mascara and was going to go buy another. So when I saw the mascara I was stoked. But I can't use it. If not for the full-size mascara which retails for $20, the other products I got werent worth the $21 pricetag for the subscription. I got a Wella hair conditioner, a shave cream, a tiny jar of body butter and a perfume sample. Sure the box and presentation is nice but after having to deal with two fraudulent charges on my card the same day I signed up for a box and now receiving two products that were unusable, I doubt I will continue with Glossybox. I emailed them about the products (I will follow up with a phone call next week) I am giving them an opportunity to fix the problem. Hopefully, things will be resolved or I will cancel immediately.


 That's interesting that your mascara was dried out. Mine was so wet and goopy, but that should take care of itself in a few days. My Kinerase cream seemed full too, but I haven't tried it yet. Hope they send you new products and make the situation right. Make sure to take pictures, if you can, because I know some people were having to "prove" that their Ahava body wash spilled all over the box.


----------



## EllynoUta (Jul 8, 2012)

my mascara was dried out, too.


----------



## mjbono (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with extra charges or whatever, but I am disappointed in my box.

I got so excited because they had OPI and Burberry and Zoya and Kryolan.

This box sucks. I don't need a firming cream, or a shaving cream.

Does anyone know if the products in the july catalog they sent will be some of the products in july's box??

Because I'd really love to get a chanel blush or dior nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjbono (Jul 8, 2012)

Also, did anyone get the bananas and baobabs shea terra organics body creme? I got the white chocolate one and really wanted the banana. Everything in my box is up for trade except for the mascara.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 8, 2012)

I finally received an e-mail response from Glossybox along with my tracking number.  It says it's leaving New Jersey.  Fingers crossed! D


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my first box and I'm disappointed. I guess it must be my June box, the card says June and the magazine says July. Anyways, my disappointment was in two of the products. First was the mascara. I was so excited to get a full size mascara. I went to try it out and either it was empty or dried out because no product comes off the brush. Second was the Kinerase cream. The tube had next to nothing in it. I went to try it out and didn't even get enough to try once. I know things happen when they are filling products, but two out of the 6 products listed onthe card were duds. I'm hoping it was just a fluke but it is disappointing none the less. I was so excited about the mascara. I had seen that others got eyeshadow and was hoping not to get that because I have so much eyeshadows that I don't need anymore. I had just ran out of my Benefit mascara and was going to go buy another. So when I saw the mascara I was stoked. But I can't use it. If not for the full-size mascara which retails for $20, the other products I got werent worth the $21 pricetag for the subscription. I got a Wella hair conditioner, a shave cream, a tiny jar of body butter and a perfume sample. Sure the box and presentation is nice but after having to deal with two fraudulent charges on my card the same day I signed up for a box and now receiving two products that were unusable, I doubt I will continue with Glossybox. I emailed them about the products (I will follow up with a phone call next week) I am giving them an opportunity to fix the problem. Hopefully, things will be resolved or I will cancel immediately.


  My mascara was so wet and seemed like it was almost overfilled.  I made the mistake of pushing the brush too fast into the tube and it all ran out to the sides!  That's really strange that you have an empty container!  I hope things get resolved for you.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my first box and I'm disappointed. I guess it must be my June box, the card says June and the magazine says July. Anyways, my disappointment was in two of the products. First was the mascara. I was so excited to get a full size mascara. I went to try it out and either it was empty or dried out because no product comes off the brush. Second was the Kinerase cream. The tube had next to nothing in it. I went to try it out and didn't even get enough to try once. I know things happen when they are filling products, but two out of the 6 products listed onthe card were duds. I'm hoping it was just a fluke but it is disappointing none the less. I was so excited about the mascara. I had seen that others got eyeshadow and was hoping not to get that because I have so much eyeshadows that I don't need anymore. I had just ran out of my Benefit mascara and was going to go buy another. So when I saw the mascara I was stoked. But I can't use it. If not for the full-size mascara which retails for $20, the other products I got werent worth the $21 pricetag for the subscription. I got a Wella hair conditioner, a shave cream, a tiny jar of body butter and a perfume sample. Sure the box and presentation is nice but after having to deal with two fraudulent charges on my card the same day I signed up for a box and now receiving two products that were unusable, I doubt I will continue with Glossybox. I emailed them about the products (I will follow up with a phone call next week) I am giving them an opportunity to fix the problem. Hopefully, things will be resolved or I will cancel immediately.


 I got the mascara and mine is (like others) really wet and goopy but I love it.  It makes my lashes look amazing - so it's worth pursuing - just wanted you to know since it's easy to give up on stuff like this.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 9, 2012)

Glossybox just tweeted something about the July box having to do with showing your glamour after dark. Hmm


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see what's in store for July - the CS rep I talked to today said it's gonna be pretty awesome....


----------



## JessP (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glossybox just tweeted something about the July box having to do with showing your glamour after dark. Hmm





> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in store for July - the CS rep I talked to today said it's gonna be pretty awesome....


 Sweet! I already can't wait for July's box!


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

prob gonna resub. ugh!! lol


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> prob gonna resub. ugh!! lol


 Ughhhh, me too! They really know how to rope us in...


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

just resubbed *BUT* did so this time with my prepaid card so if they do try to overcharge me and screw everything up, they CAN'T! =)


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just resubbed *BUT* did so this time with my prepaid card so if they do try to overcharge me and screw everything up, they CAN'T! =)


 High five! That's what I did, too!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 10, 2012)

I kinda like that GB keeps our boxes a secret until we get them...my hubby had never seen me so excited to open a box when I got mine the other day! Was so happy to get the SheaTerra and the mascara! I wonder what kind of things they have planned this month for the "glamour after dark" theme? Sounds promising for some makeup...!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they send us something like what they're advertising in their magazine...some Chanel, Nars, Tom Ford, or Dior.....else it'd seem like an advertising scam. I'm ready to cancel after this box ships and don't want to think I can be so easily tempted.....but brands/products tthat high end can help me justify the cost of this sub. This month is my determining box, so I really hope GB pulls it together and can start smooth sailing!


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda like that GB keeps our boxes a secret until we get them...my hubby had never seen me so excited to open a box when I got mine the other day! Was so happy to get the SheaTerra and the mascara! I wonder what kind of things they have planned this month for the "glamour after dark" theme? Sounds promising for some makeup...!


 I like that they keep box contents under wraps, too - makes it more exciting (even though I check the threads here until I get my Glossybox, but oh well lol).


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 11, 2012)

I finally was able to Do my beauty profile take my surveys and get glossypoints bit havent got charged for july? Has everyone been charged now? Just wondering! It stills says active though!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 11, 2012)

> I just got my first box and I'm disappointed. I guess it must be my June box, the card says June and the magazine says July. Anyways, my disappointment was in two of the products. First was the mascara. I was so excited to get a full size mascara. I went to try it out and either it was empty or dried out because no product comes off the brush. Second was the Kinerase cream. The tube had next to nothing in it. I went to try it out and didn't even get enough to try once. I know things happen when they are filling products, but two out of the 6 products listed onthe card were duds. I'm hoping it was just a fluke but it is disappointing none the less. I was so excited about the mascara. I had seen that others got eyeshadow and was hoping not to get that because I have so much eyeshadows that I don't need anymore. I had just ran out of my Benefit mascara and was going to go buy another. So when I saw the mascara I was stoked. But I can't use it. If not for the full-size mascara which retails for $20, the other products I got werent worth the $21 pricetag for the subscription. I got a Wella hair conditioner, a shave cream, a tiny jar of body butter and a perfume sample. Sure the box and presentation is nice but after having to deal with two fraudulent charges on my card the same day I signed up for a box and now receiving two products that were unusable, I doubt I will continue with Glossybox. I emailed them about the products (I will follow up with a phone call next week) I am giving them an opportunity to fix the problem. Hopefully, things will be resolved or I will cancel immediately.


 I just got a response from customer service about my items. Here is what they said. " I'm so sorry to hear about the spill. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for reaching out to us about this. Of course you deserve to get your money's worth! We'll send you a replacement for your Beauty Addicts mascara and Kinerase cream as soon as we can. Thanks so much for your patience, we really appreciate it. Please let me know if you have any further questions, as well. Thank you." The email must've been a form letter that got sent out after the problem with the body wash. I'm glad that they are replacing the items.


----------



## Maxi (Jul 11, 2012)

I unsubscribed. I have liked the products so far, but the cost compared to Birchbox really sets my expectations higher. I've been disappointed with the functioning of the website, billing, and customer service. 

And with Birchbox, if I don't get many products in a box that I like, I can blow off $10, but if that happens with GB, I can't really blow off $21. That being said, I just signed up for the PopSugar Must Have box for $35, so it better be good!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's the email that I sent GB.

Quote:  I have cancelled due to the credit card problems, and did so priorto receipt of my June box (which occurred on July 3). However, I amHIGHLY disappointed in the experience that I had from your companyitself during the short time I was a subscriber. When I received myJune Glossybox, I was pleasantly surprised at the lovely aroma comingfrom the box--at least, I was until I realized that the lovely aromawas due to my Ahava body wash leaking slightly throughout the box andgetting on other items. Ok, a little disappointing, but since I dolive in Arizona, I thought it could be heat-related. Until, that is, Ipicked up the bottle and realized that the top was incredibly loose,to the point that if I had picked it up by the top, there very wellcould have been a major mishap. Hmm...ok. So then I saw the perfumeoil sample. It seemed odd to me that it was less than half-way filled,especially when Glossybox has stated DELUXE size samples, but Ithought nothing more of it, until I saw photographs of other unboxingsand realized that the VOC was supposed to be full. Hmmm...starting tobe a little annoyed at this point. Then, the piece de resistance! Iopened the eyeshadow (which, at least, was closer to three quartersfull than it was to half full), to see dried pink smears all over theinside of the box. I thought at first it was a result of the Ahavaleakage, but there is no fragrance to the smear and the smear isn'tlike an oil smear, more like a polish smear or some sort of otherpigmented item. At that point, I gave up. I don't know if theeyeshadow was a store return, or if the damage to the package occurredin packing, but regardless, this is definitely the opposite of what Ithink when it comes to a "luxury" company, particularly one thatcharges substantially higher fees than the competition.  I realize that you are dependent on what the cosmetic companiesprovide to you, and sometimes their package sizing or quality controlmay be lacking--but THREE products in one box that suffer an issue?Doesn't that seem somewhat excessive? I realize that since I havealready cancelled, this email may fall on deaf ears (metaphorically)but I did feel that I needed to address these issues and why I don'tfeel comfortable recommending Glossybox to others.
AND, here is their response:

Quote: Dear Marie , Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about the spill. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Of course you deserve to get your money's worth! We'll send you a new replacement for the damaged items as soon as we can. Thanks so much for reaching out to us! Please let me know if you have any further questions, as well.Kind regards,


----------



## samplegal (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG, wow. That really did fall on deaf ears. That canned reply makes me shake my head at the poor example of customer service. I hope they at least send you a new box.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, the ambiguity of how they'll resolve this is very *eyeroll*, and the total lack of attention paid to what I said...I really shoulda stuck to my instincts and not subbed, but I figured "Eh, why not?"


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm still waiting on info for the new stuff or the new stuff to just show up from my June box. I wonder when that will happen. lol.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 12, 2012)

On a wall it said if you didnt get charged by friday to contact them?? Smh ugh is this for real!!!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 12, 2012)

> Here's the email that I sent GB. AND, here is their response:


 their response is exactly like mine. Keep in mind I didn't get a box with the body wash that spilled all over. I got a dried up mascara and an empty tube of kinerase. All they did was change the name of the product. I have a feeling I'm going to cancel. They charge way to much for the stuff they send and the hassle you go through just to be a member.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On a wall it said if you didnt get charged by friday to contact them?? Smh ugh is this for real!!!


 The CS rep I spoke to Monday told me that if I didn't get a charge by Friday, to call her.

Still no charge.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 12, 2012)

I finally got my charge today! That's good news and it was only one time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my charge today! That's good news and it was only one time!


 Woohoo! Just checked my Serve app - mine was charged too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2012)

I finally got charged for mine also! This is the second month in a row I've been billed later than most people!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 15, 2012)

This billing cycle is nutso. I am now on six months and if I get billed again I am taking it up directly with my credit card!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's interesting that your mascara was dried out. Mine was so wet and goopy, but that should take care of itself in a few days. My Kinerase cream seemed full too, but I haven't tried it yet. Hope they send you new products and make the situation right. Make sure to take pictures, if you can, because I know some people were having to "prove" that their Ahava body wash spilled all over the box.


This was my experience. My mascara seemed overly full, and I used the Kinerase day and night for about a week. I did NOT enjoy the smell of this stuff. To be so expensive you think they could make it smell a little better.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 15, 2012)

I really hope this month is super awesome.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 15, 2012)

I emailed them around the 3rd asking for my email to be forwarded to a manager since no one else I have talked to seemed to care, a week later I got a reply from the COO of the company, but I didn't really feel like his response was enough for me. He didn't really apologize for how I was treated and just defended their company. I didn't reply back to him because it was like talking to a wall. I don't regret unsubbing. But I hope that all the people that do stick around get their money's worth.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 15, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed them around the 3rd asking for my email to be forwarded to a manager since no one else I have talked to seemed to care, a week later I got a reply from the COO of the company, but I didn't really feel like his response was enough for me. He didn't really apologize for how I was treated and just defended their company. I didn't reply back to him because it was like talking to a wall. I don't regret unsubbing. But I hope that all the people that do stick around get their money's worth. 


That's too bad and doesn't speak well. Not even an attempt to assuage your grievances? Bad customer service, IMO.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to make a prediction that we get a nail polish in this box. We haven't gotten one yet. The first promo box had one but a main box hasn't.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to make a prediction that we get a nail polish in this box. We haven't gotten one yet. The first promo box had one but a main box hasn't.


 Didn't we get a Zoya in the first "official" box?

I'm all for getting another nail polish!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to make a prediction that we get a nail polish in this box. We haven't gotten one yet. The first promo box had one but a main box hasn't.


 Didn't we all get a Zoya polish? That was the first box everyone got in May.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't remember a Zoya! It made a huge impact on me! 




How soon I forget.

I'm hoping we don't get a polish. I got two new ones this month in other boxes and I use Gelish anyway. Oh well they are good for trade.

I wouldn't mind getting an eyeshadow or blush!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 17, 2012)

Im curious to see what brands they will include in this box...


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im curious to see what brands they will include in this box...


 YES ME TOO!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to say another picture would be fun to start guessing but I'd have to say the last picture didn't really reflect the box in my opinion! What do you think? But I'm ready to start throwing some guesses in ... I am also looking to get rid of my OFRA dumb plum if anyone wants to trade someday I swatches it once! But I am excited for next box. It's the box I will make the final call for keeping glossybox, hope it's good!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would like to say another picture would be fun to start guessing but I'd have to say the last picture didn't really reflect the box in my opinion! What do you think? But I'm ready to start throwing some guesses in ... I am also looking to get rid of my OFRA dumb plum if anyone wants to trade someday I swatches it once! But I am excited for next box. It's the box I will make the final call for keeping glossybox, hope it's good!


 I don't think last month's picture was a good representation of what we received either. Maybe the legs for the shave cream, but that's it lol. I'm pretty positive I'll be cancelling, just have to wait to get my tracking info and then I will. But if they really end up sending some high end brands like they advertised in the mag...I might be slightly persuaded.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm also wondering if I should unsubscribe while I'm ahead, but worried there will be some mishap with my July/August??/September?!? box. I just don't know that this box is worth the $21. I don't mean monetary-wise, because I know the box does have items that are worth that amount (like last month's mascara, which I actually didn't get)...I mean the box's worth in the sense that I'll use most of the products and end up purchasing or looking into the brand's line. I keep almost cancelling and subscribing for another Birchbox lol. I'm such a chicken...I want to wait for this month's box, but by then I may already be charged for the next one! Decisions, decisions,..


----------



## tulippop (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think last month's picture was a good representation of what we received either. Maybe the legs for the shave cream, but that's it lol. I'm pretty positive I'll be cancelling, just have to wait to get my tracking info and then I will. But if they really end up sending some high end brands like they advertised in the mag...I might be slightly persuaded.


Well to be fair, I do see a lot of the brands we have received in that mini mag as well.  From a quick glance I see Kryolan, Ahava, Shea Terra, Kinerase, Beauty Addicts, Amore Pacific, CO Bigelow, and Phytojoba.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, I do see a lot of the brands we have received in that mini mag as well.  From a quick glance I see Kryolan, Ahava, Shea Terra, Kinerase, Beauty Addicts, Amore Pacific, CO Bigelow, and Phytojoba.


 C.O. Bigelow came in the raffle boxes, not the actual monthly ones. For $21, I expect more than overcharging, missing boxes, airy tubes, and leaking products. I'm hoping to see brands like Tom Ford, Nars, Dior...etc...specifically those that they advertised in the mini mag. That's more along the lines of what I'd expect/hope. I think the shea butter and shave cream were my fave products, but I wasn't wowed.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the boxes are being judged on everything but what's in them. If you had never come to this forum and just received your box in the mail, I think opinions would be different. Those two boxes are leagues away from BB, which is hailed as the best sub service. Yes, it's twice as much, but to me is more than twice as good. I have not had one problem with GB so all I know is that I've gotten two fantastic boxes and no CS issues. I only know about the issues with outhers because of these threads. Had I not read them I would be oblivious and thrilled with every unboxing.  Every box will not be a win for everybody. JMHO
 

ETA:You in my post is an all inclusive you. Not to anyone in particular.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 18, 2012)

> C.O. Bigelow came in the raffle boxes, not the actual monthly ones. For $21, I expect more than overcharging, missing boxes, airy tubes, and leaking products. I'm hoping to see brands like Tom Ford, Nars, Dior...etc...specifically those that they advertised in the mini mag. That's more along the lines of what I'd expect/hope. I think the shea butter and shave cream were my fave products, but I wasn't wowed.


 Preach on sister! Those are the brands I was expecting for $21 a month! I think birchbox does a better job at $10! Maybe it will get better!


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the boxes are being judged on everything but what's in them. If you had never come to this forum and just received your box in the mail, I think opinions would be different. Those two boxes are leagues away from BB, which is hailed as the best sub service. Yes, it's twice as much, but to me is more than twice as good. I have not had one problem with GB so all I know is that I've gotten two fantastic boxes and no CS issues. I only know about the issues with outhers because of these threads. Had I not read them I would be oblivious and thrilled with every unboxing.  Every box will not be a win for everybody. JMHO
> 
> ETA:You in my post is an all inclusive you. Not to anyone in particular.


 I think the first box had some good items and nice sizes. I also loved that they gave use products from all over. I loved being able to try things that I couldn't get here, but that's also a bad thing. If I loved something how am I supposed to get it? It would be great if they had a store like Birchbox where we could buy these products.

My second box was disappointing for $21 a month. 2 of my samples were tiny. One was a free perfume sample and it was in the smallest vial I've seen for those and it was only half full. The other were three tiny tubes with enough for 2-3 tries using them sparingly. Products like those are not what I paid $21 for. Yes I got a full sized item. I don't care for it, but that's not their fault. The other samples where good sizes as well. But overall I was underwhelmed with the whole box for that price.

I did end up cancelling, but will still get the next box as I was already charged. I never had an issue with CS or over charging, but with so many sample services out there I have to be picky, especially if it's for $21 a month.


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the first box had some good items and nice sizes. I also loved that they gave use products from all over. I loved being able to try things that I couldn't get here, but that's also a bad thing. If I loved something how am I supposed to get it? It would be great if they had a store like Birchbox where we could buy these products.
> ...


 Couldn't agree with you more.. This is exactly why I cancelled as well.  I'm just not willing to pay that much for it.  If they lowered to price to like $15 I'd totally sign up again.


----------



## arendish (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more.. This is exactly why I cancelled as well.  I'm just not willing to pay that much for it.  If they lowered to price to like $15 I'd totally sign up again.


 I'm thinking of signing up again, at least just for the month of August. Considering I'm getting two Birchboxes for free next month, maybe I can spend that money on a GB? Look at me rationalizing.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 18, 2012)

According to their email shouldn't the boxes be shipping out this week?  or maybe that is starting in August?  Either way I can't wait!!


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing! I hope it's soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 18, 2012)

The only problem I had with June's box was that there were two different boxes. I liked that the first box that was available for purchase was the same for everyone except for the nail polish colors (and this is the reason I subscribed in the first place). For $21 a month, I don't want to feel like I didn't get a good box compared to other people. It seems petty, but I paid the same amount of money as everyone else and I want to feel that I got the same value out of my boxes as other people (especially since this month there seemed to be the general consensus that one box was "better" than the other). This is the same complaint I have with Birchbox and their 30+ versions of their boxes. But at $10 a month and with their generous point system, I can deal with a "bad" month here and there from Birchbox. Just wanted to add my 2 cents  And with that said, I unsubscribed to Glossybox but now I'm wondering if I should subscribe again to get in for July's box - I don't want to miss out on something good because they decided to make up for all the problems that happened this past box! #firstworldproblems


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only problem I had with June's box was that there were two different boxes. I liked that the first box that was available for purchase was the same for everyone except for the nail polish colors (and this is the reason I subscribed in the first place). For $21 a month, I don't want to feel like I didn't get a good box compared to other people. It seems petty, but I paid the same amount of money as everyone else and I want to feel that I got the same value out of my boxes as other people (especially since this month there seemed to be the general consensus that one box was "better" than the other). This is the same complaint I have with Birchbox and their 30+ versions of their boxes. But at $10 a month and with their generous point system, I can deal with a "bad" month here and there from Birchbox. Just wanted to add my 2 cents  And with that said, I unsubscribed to Glossybox but now I'm wondering if I should subscribe again to get in for July's box - I don't want to miss out on something good because they decided to make up for all the problems that happened this past box! #firstworldproblems


 good boxes bad boxes are all subjective, everyone has different likes and dislikes.  Sounds like you might be better off saving the $21 a month and just use that towards buying something you know you really want, like maybe something from the boxes you didn't get.  I think it would save you agony and money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't really think it is fair to be dismissive to someone with these concerns in regard to GB.The expectation with GB, based on some other boxes in other countries and based on the first two boxes was that all boxes would be the same. GB is also twice the price of BB.

Tinkerbll made it pretty clear the reasons why she feels BB can be more flexible on box content- price point, points system, etc. IMO, this is a reasonable position that leads to interesting discussion about consumer expectations and behavior; it doesn't deserve the old MUT subscription thread cliche of "you need to spend your money somewhere else".



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good boxes bad boxes are all subjective, everyone has different likes and dislikes.  Sounds like you might be better off saving the $21 a month and just use that towards buying something you know you really want, like maybe something from the boxes you didn't get.  I think it would save you agony and money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 19, 2012)

Soo the boxes should be shipping out next week I believe? OMG If they send out Nars or Chanel then I will cry happy tears!


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really think it is fair to be dismissive to someone with these concerns in regard to GB.The expectation with GB, based on some other boxes in other countries and based on the first two boxes was that all boxes would be the same. GB is also twice the price of BB.
> 
> Tinkerbll made it pretty clear the reasons why she feels BB can be more flexible on box content- price point, points system, etc. IMO, this is a reasonable position that leads to interesting discussion about consumer expectations and behavior; it doesn't deserve the old MUT subscription thread cliche of "you need to spend your money somewhere else".


 My apologies I wasn't trying to be negative at all.  That came out wrong I guess.  All I was trying to say is girl take that money and go shopping! 

My friend and I were just talking about the same thing last night, she is new to BB and just got her second box and was like "WTF I got a energy bar?" so we sort of had the same conclusion about the situation.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm hoping the boxes ship out soon or else it looks like we wont see our "July" box until August..... sigh I could have swore that email they sent out said the third week of the month but I can seem to find in my email now I must have deleted it.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping the boxes ship out soon or else it looks like we wont see our "July" box until August..... sigh I could have swore that email they sent out said the third week of the month but I can seem to find in my email now I must have deleted it.


 Likewise! I swear I received an email saying they would be shipping in or around the 25th and yet I cant find any such evidence of it...are we hallucinating?


----------



## JessP (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping the boxes ship out soon or else it looks like we wont see our "July" box until August..... sigh I could have swore that email they sent out said the third week of the month but I can seem to find in my email now I must have deleted it.


 They also responded/posted this somewhere on Facebook - I remember seeing it as well!


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 19, 2012)

So excited to see what might be in next month's box!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's okay. I may have overreacted myself!



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My apologies I wasn't trying to be negative at all.  That came out wrong I guess.  All I was trying to say is girl take that money and go shopping!
> 
> My friend and I were just talking about the same thing last night, she is new to BB and just got her second box and was like "WTF I got a energy bar?" so we sort of had the same conclusion about the situation.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My apologies I wasn't trying to be negative at all.  That came out wrong I guess.  All I was trying to say is girl take that money and go shopping!
> 
> My friend and I were just talking about the same thing last night, she is new to BB and just got her second box and was like "WTF I got a energy bar?" so we sort of had the same conclusion about the situation.


I was the same way about the energy bar, but I sure did eat that thing about 5 seconds after opening the box. LOL


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I caved, lol. I re-subbed this morning after telling myself I would wait until they got their act together more. Ive been keeping an eye out though, (FB etc) and it does seem, as little as it may be, they are starting to. It was just killing me, thinking I would miss out on a great box. And I really have been lucky to not deal with the total nightmares that some have had dealing with them (knock on wood). My issues have been minute &amp; handled  promptly for the most part. Of course, Im still leary, but not as bad as last month. Not sure if they got a total handle of that cc issue yet or they are still denying it? But even so, I covered my butt on that too, so it doesnt bite me, just in case. Here's to a fantastic July/ Aug Glossybox!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 20, 2012)

I wish they would give us Hints!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 20, 2012)

finally swatched a bit of the Ofra dumb plumb last night. anyone else find it to be a bit stinky??


----------



## arendish (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I caved, lol. I re-subbed this morning after telling myself I would wait until they got their act together more. Ive been keeping an eye out though, (FB etc) and it does seem, as little as it may be, they are starting to. It was just killing me, thinking I would miss out on a great box. And I really have been lucky to not deal with the total nightmares that some have had dealing with them (knock on wood). My issues have been minute &amp; handled  promptly for the most part. Of course, Im still leary, but not as bad as last month. Not sure if they got a total handle of that cc issue yet or they are still denying it? But even so, I covered my butt on that too, so it doesnt bite me, just in case. Here's to a fantastic July/ Aug Glossybox!!


I re-subbed too. : I couldn't help myself! The curiosity was killing me. At least I wasn't expecting to get it and it's supposed to ship out next week already. I still might cancel after this month, but with two free BB, I had to have an excuse to spend the same amount of money.


----------



## bloo (Jul 20, 2012)

Just heard this back from Glossybox. Looks like comments about 3rd week aren't applying to this month or they weren't seriously. Well this is my last one so i guess it really doesn't matter.

GlossyBox.com commented on their Wall post.
GlossyBox.com wrote: "Hi Jessi, you will receive your tracking number by Wednesday. xx"


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 20, 2012)

I decided to cancel my subscription. Haven't received it yet.   Too much drama, lack of good customer service; they don't derserve my business.  I ordered on June 27th and jumped through hoops with many phone calls and e-mails about receiving my tracking number. Website is a mess.   Too much work for all the problems so many of us are having.  I mean we're paying for a service and have to work so hard to get it and then you're not sure if the box will arrive, have all items in it, will be in good shape and then have to fight again.  They're so many other sub programs like Birchbox that are less expensive, easy to dea with, professional and not break the bank.  Once I receive my boxes, cause I'm sure I've been billed for August, I'll let you know how everything is.

No regrets about canceling!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 20, 2012)

I went to give feedback on the items from the last box,  but I don't see anything under surveys.  Did I miss the chance or am I just not seeing it?  Where did you go to do the surveys?

It says:

Surveys Currently there are surveys available

...and the rest of the page is totally empty


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it possible to cancel online? I tried looking through the site but didn't wasn't sure how to. I did email them at contact glossybox but haven't received a response.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible to cancel online? I tried looking through the site but didn't wasn't sure how to. I did email them at contact glossybox but haven't received a response.


 Log into your account on Glossybox.com, click on "Recurring Profiles" on the left. Then click where it says monthly subscription and a very small, hard to decipher "cancel subscription" button is on the very bottom right of that page.


----------



## Dots (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay so GB charged my card last week and I got an email today that they couldn't charge my card...um...? I only keep enough on that card so they can charge me once. I'm so confused...I think this confirmed my decision to cancel for now.


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log into your account on Glossybox.com, click on "Recurring Profiles" on the left. Then click where it says monthly subscription and a very small, hard to decipher "cancel subscription" button is on the very bottom right of that page.


 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so GB charged my card last week and I got an email today that they couldn't charge my card...um...? I only keep enough on that card so they can charge me once. I'm so confused...I think this confirmed my decision to cancel for now.


 The same happened with me. I checked the only two possible cards I would use for my account. One is a debit from my bank and the other is a credit card. There is more than enough money for them to have charged me and with reading other girls' issues here it made me uneasy. This is one of several reasons why I decided to cancel.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible to cancel online? I tried looking through the site but didn't wasn't sure how to. I did email them at contact glossybox but haven't received a response.


 I believe you go to your account and click on Recurring Profiles, and then click on the subscription. Should be able to cancel there. I canceled through the web site.


----------



## Dots (Jul 21, 2012)

> The same happened with me. I checked the only two possible cards I would use for my account. One is a debit from my bank and the other is a credit card. There is more than enough moneyÂ for them to have charged me and with reading other girls' issues here it made me uneasy. This is one of several reasons why I decided to cancel.


 Yeah but what makes this more strange is that the new charge from last week is already posted to my credit card, so not sure why they are trying to charge me again. Unless, they are trying to reactivate the original subscription which they had issues with and made me resubscribe like so many others here. My head hurts...


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I re-subbed too. : I couldn't help myself! The curiosity was killing me. At least I wasn't expecting to get it and it's supposed to ship out next week already. I still might cancel after this month, but with two free BB, I had to have an excuse to spend the same amount of money.


Same here. When I finally got my box, I loved every bit of it. Hopefully the July/August box will ship soon and I will not regret re-subbing.


----------



## arendish (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, Glossybox said we'd have our tracking numbers by Wednesday on Facebook. Let's see if that happens.


----------



## JessP (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, Glossybox said we'd have our tracking numbers by Wednesday on Facebook. Let's see if that happens.


 My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 23, 2012)

Just received my box after ordering 6/27.  The box is beautiful, as is the presentation.  Not happy that GB didn't think to put a piece of tape on the Ahava cream wash.  Lucky for me only a little spilled in the box.  Underwhelmed with the box considering what I had to go through to get it and for the price as well.  Giving away the ugly eye shadow as well as the Urban organic perfume that was half filled or half empty and smelled like bourbon for real!  Not as described!   Not at all interested in the vbeaute products.  Glad I cancelled.  Hope I cancelled in time to not receive the July box, but knowing how sleazy they operate, I've probably been billed and will receive the box in Sept.  I better log-on and make sure I'm cancelled for real.  I rate Glossybox a 1, but they don't seem to care.  On FB, they delete all negative reviews.  If you can't stand the heat, you must DELETE!! So much for free speech!  SHout out to Birchbox!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box after ordering 6/27.  The box is beautiful, as is the presentation.  Not happy that GB didn't think to put a piece of tape on the Ahava cream wash.  Lucky for me only a little spilled in the box.  Underwhelmed with the box considering what I had to go through to get it and for the price as well.  Giving away the ugly eye shadow as well as the Urban organic perfume that was half filled or half empty and smelled like bourbon for real!  Not as described!   Not at all interested in the vbeaute products.  Glad I cancelled.  Hope I cancelled in time to not receive the July box, but knowing how sleazy they operate, I've probably been billed and will receive the box in Sept.  I better log-on and make sure I'm cancelled for real.*  I rate Glossybox a 1, but they don't seem to care.  On FB, they delete all negative reviews.  If you can't stand the heat, you must DELETE!!* So much for free speech!  SHout out to Birchbox!


 Exactly. not only that, they block members from ever posting again on their wall. I was a few weeks ago when I was mad i got charged for the next month's box before receiving the june box. there were 20 comments below mine that said the same thing so I wonder if they were all blocked too.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 24, 2012)

Like many of you, this will be the month to determine if I cancel or not. I'm really going to try and not take peeks early reveals. I really want to be surprised this month. Hopefully, pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm no longer subscribed to Glossybox (billing issues, lackluster customer service, the high price point, etc), but I am watching this thread really closely since if they pick it up and it looks like they fix these issues and the products are stellar, I might resubscribe. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone gets in the July box! Pictures must be posted, lol.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. not only that, they block members from ever posting again on their wall. I was a few weeks ago when I was mad i got charged for the next month's box before receiving the june box. there were 20 comments below mine that said the same thing so I wonder if they were all blocked too.


 I was hoping to cancel before I got charged for the next month's box; they're way ahead of me.  I got charged and I'm mad. 



 Glad I cancelled and done with GB!


----------



## motherofall6 (Jul 24, 2012)

when they say that i add another 3-4 business days before we will actually get them


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 24, 2012)

I cancelled right after they charged my account for July.  So July will be my last box.  I love the boxes, but not worth the trouble that we have all had.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm already antsy to get the July box. It's going to be a long wait. Freaking Newgistics. It took 14 days for me to get my Beauty Army box. I despise that company (newgistics). I have had no problems with Glossybox but I hate that shipping company.

Either way I've loved both boxes and found HG items in each. Can't wait to see what this month holds!


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm already antsy to get the July box. It's going to be a long wait. Freaking Newgistics. It took 14 days for me to get my Beauty Army box. I despise that company (newgistics). I have had no problems with Glossybox but I hate that shipping company.
> 
> Either way I've loved both boxes and found HG items in each. Can't wait to see what this month holds!


 me too!  I think the longer I sub the more exciting it's going to get.  I can't wait to see what the boxes will be like in the fall (I think I'm just over summer now and want cool crisp air already)


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 25, 2012)

I got my shipping notification!


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got notice that my box has shipped... this will be my last one since I cancelled.  I kinda hope it doesn't blow me away so I'm not tempted to resign up lol. 

Also odd.. it shows that my box shipped on the 18th.. however it hasn't updated since then.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got the email that my Glossybox shipped. This will be my last one for a while... until they get everything squared away. I still have not received any replacements for the damaged items from last month even though I received an email back from them that they would replace the items. So hopefully something will be in the mail for me. Due to that though, it's hard for me to even be excited for the July box. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got notice that my box has shipped... this will be my last one since I cancelled.  I kinda hope it doesn't blow me away so I'm not tempted to resign up lol.
> 
> Also odd.. it shows that my box shipped on the 18th.. however it hasn't updated since then.


Same here. If is shipped on the 18th... I think it should be here... like today.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

I was really surprised to see I got my shipping info. But I'm super excited yaayyyyyy


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine shipped on the 16th, is currently in Indiana , and should be here (SF Bay area, California) by the 31st. Crossing my fingers it's a great box and that I won't regret not canceling!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

Never mind!  Got my notification today and it is already in Sparks Nevada!  Hopefully it will be here by Saturday! Looks like mine shipped on 7/16!

No shipping notice for me yet


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 25, 2012)

Also got shipping notice today! Woo! Shipped on the 18th as well but is in NJ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine says it was shipped on the 18th but no movement after ? Anyone else's? I live in pa and it ships from no so why is it stuck there I wonder?


----------



## motherofall6 (Jul 25, 2012)

im in ohio mine shipped well got picked up my usps on the 20th and thats it so far


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

> Never mind! Â Got my notification today and it is already in Sparks Nevada! Â Hopefully it will be here by Saturday! Looks like mine shipped on 7/16!


 Same here! I'm so surprised (and happy!) that it's almost to CA already!


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 25, 2012)

I also got my shipping notification!  It was shipped from the client on 7/18 and is in New Jersey.  Welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## arendish (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *1laurah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got my shipping notification!  It was shipped from the client on 7/18 and is in New Jersey.  Welcome to the waiting game!


I resubbed over two and a half weeks ago and they just took the money out of my account on Friday, so I'm assuming mine won't be shipping for some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please post pics when you get your boxes! I'm feeling extremely impatient.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know if I received a shipping notice, but I just got my box! I can't post a pic from my phone, but here is what's inside:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Alessandro International Pedix Heel Rescue Balm Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo Sebastian color ignite multi tone conditioner Figs &amp; Rouge lip, face, &amp; body balm - full size Senna Cosmetics Mineral eye shadow trio - full size Blushed fragrance by ruddy water towelette

I will take a pic when I get home!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got a shipping notice!


----------



## arendish (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if I received a shipping notice, but I just got my box!
> 
> I can't post a pic from my phone, but here is what's inside:
> ...


That is not very exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't want shampoo and conditioner that I can buy at CVS. I'm curious, what color was your eyeshadow trio?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is not very exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't want shampoo and conditioner that I can buy at CVS. I'm curious, what color was your eyeshadow trio?


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who's underwhelmed. I mean I'll wait for the pictures...but this was supposed to be their "redeem themselves" box?


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if I received a shipping notice, but I just got my box!
> 
> I can't post a pic from my phone, but here is what's inside:
> ...


 Oh wow!! NICE!!! 

Tha'ts 6 products with 2 full size. Please post a pic when you can.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

just got my shipping info this morning too


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm really resisting not clicking on the spoiler links!

I got my notice as well.  Mine said July 18 as well. So maybe it's been through Newgistics and now it's been transfered to USPS?


----------



## arendish (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what I get for resubbing: they didn't take the money out of my bank until THIS PAST FRIDAY and the box is not what I was hoping for. Glossybox just told me to email CS about my account. Meaning, maybe next week I'll find out that they haven't sent it out yet.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my shipping notice as well today it was shipped on the 16th... and departed Fishers, IN two days ago... I just hope it gets here in one piece. I'm really considering cancelling at this point especially if there are any mishaps with this box.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of the box and the color I got:





Cocoa Nudes:


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am very interested to see if there are box variations again this month.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if I received a shipping notice, but I just got my box!
> 
> I can't post a pic from my phone, but here is what's inside:
> ...


 Where do you live? (if you don't mind me asking) And do you know when it was shipped?


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a pic of the box and the color I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 25, 2012)

_*Definitely looks interesting.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope mine gets here soon. Where state are you in if you don't mind?*_


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 25, 2012)

> I am very interested to see if there are box variations again this month.


 There are! (I was totally surprised to find this in my mailbox - I didn't get a shipping notification and hadn't started looking for a July thread yet) Picture link since I can't resize from here: http://i.imgur.com/d5P1E.png


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



since the picture is a little blurry, here is what I received: Pedix heel rescue balm OFRA Universal eyebrow pencil Sebastain Color Ignite shampoo and conditioner Senna Double Dose Lip Lacquer Caswell-Massey Almond&amp;Aloe hand and body emulsion


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 25, 2012)

_*I hope since I put my splurge item as lipgloss I get the gloss!! Thanks for sharing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I have to say I'm glad I'm cancelling. The box looks alright, but really not that amazing to me.

I just sent off the email to cancel, because I really need to cut back on these subscription boxes.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

> _*Definitely looks interesting.Â  *_  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_* I hope mine gets here soon. Where state are you in if you don't mind?*_


 I am in Indiana, close to Fishers. My box gets transferred to the post office there so it generally doesn't sit there for long periods of time like other peoples boxes.


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

I just checked my shipping notice again and it's showing that my box is already here, so I received the shipping notice and box on the same day, I like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't checked the spoilers so this one will be a surprise, surprisingly lol.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not impressed at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

Lame! Not at all excited for this and am definitely canceling. I saw brands like Dior, Chanel, and Deborah Lippman in the mag last month. I was hoping for something like that, especially with the "Night Out" theme or whatever. This was supposed to be the box that redeemed and saved Glossybox. Guess not. I'll miss the pretty pink box, but that's all. Maybe in a few months, I'll want to jump back in but I'm not wowed at all, so this doesn't seem like money well spent right now. I can buy Sebastian products anywhere, from my Walgreen's to Ross/TJ Maxx. Same with the Caswell-Massey brand.

edited to white out parts...sorry ladies who aren't peeking!!


----------



## Maxi (Jul 25, 2012)

I was happy to get my shipping notice, as well, and it says my GB was shipped on the 17th...what I'm wondering is why they didn't send out the shipping notices closer to the ship date? This could be poor service from the shipping company, but it reflects on GB. 
 

I'm trying to not look at the spoilers, but if some people aren't real satisfied, then I'm glad I cancelled and that this will be my last box.


----------



## mzanners (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new to posting in this forum, but have always been a lurker. I got my email for my JULY box this morning and it too is in Sparks, NV.

I cancelled with this pathetic company because my June box was shipped end of June and it never left their shipping place in NJ. Called customer service and was told a new box would be sent out, but the other day instead of a new box I got a sample of the body wash that was spilled in June's box. I was so frustrated and knew that the company would never refund me, I called my credit card company and filed a claim and got my money back. I suggest you girls do the same. I saw the negative reviews, but still wanted to have some hope because this company is so loved in other countries.

For the girls who tracking number never got updated and all it says that it left the shipper in NJ, call customer service and keep an eye on it. My box was never found and it took the company two weeks to acknowledge it was lost in transit when the tracking number never got updated. I also got a shipping confirmation for July's box as well, and I can't complain about the contents because since I got my refund it's free. This company was a pain in the butt to deal with and never again. The samples are not even worth the 23 a month IMO.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

There's been a lot of high hopes for this company and that really sucks you got a replacement product, not the whole box! Hopefully, you do get this month's box..and for free, at that!



> Originally Posted by *mzanners* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to posting in this forum, but have always been a lurker. I got my email for my JULY box this morning and it too is in Sparks, NV.
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be super excited to get this.  I know it doesn't look crazy, but it's one of those things I would reach for all the time and assuredly hit pan on especially since it's matte which seems to be a rarity these days. 

Do you like the quality?

It does look like one of the shadows is about to fall out of the pan, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Are they in there magnetically?




I'm sure now that I've typed it out, I just assured that I won't get it. : )

We'll see.

Seems like a pretty decent box, but is it as good as two Birch Boxes?  The price point is so annoying, but I've had at least one or two things I've really enjoyed in fairly decent sizes every time so far.  I'm sticking around for a little longer unless I get some total bust variations on boxes.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm canceling too. I agree, it's not at all reflective of the "Night Out" theme that was talked about to tease or whatever. Can't wait to see how they link up that one!

Furthermore, without having to put a spoiler cut in here, some of those types of product are too similar to me of last month. 

For twice the cost of other boxes in the marketplace I was really expecting something different than drugstore/Walgreens type brands. Aw, wish I wasn't so disappointed about it, but I am. I missed out on the Burberry lipstick month, and thought wow I have to get in on this, but it's never been the same again lol


----------



## Souly (Jul 25, 2012)

I will be happy if I get the

eyeshadow
 So, just putting it out there - would love to trade

gloss (if I get it) for shadow.
I am probably in the minority here but I'm happy with the contents of the box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as the fragrance goes...here's what I dug up..interesting concept, wonder how the lasting power/quality is in that format.

Blushed   Fragrance
 
 
  Our Premier fragrance Blushed is the perfect scent for day or night, and is loved by women of all ages.    Featuring notes of bright red currant and rich vanilla, wrapped around subtle sweet lemon, slightly spicy ginger, and kissed with a hint of sugar.   This inviting fragrance will mingle with you throughout the day.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

I can definitely understand the disappointment with the way GB operates and handles customer service. I can also see why some might be disappointed with the products for the price point. But, the one thing I really have enjoyed is getting to try things that I have never even heard of/tried before. With my birchbox subscription, I seem to get a lot of stuff I have already received from Sephora and Ulta which leads to inevitable disappointment. Just my two cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

OMG I love that box!!!! I've never heard of or tried

Sebastian
products so I don't feel disappointed. I've never even heard of ANY of those brands. WIN for me. Sorry some of you are disappointed. Try not to let the negativity affect my opinion. The sizes are BIG again! This is by far the best beauty box in my opinion. So happy the boxes shipped early!!! I can't believe people are already getting them! Yay Glossybox for getting your act together!!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice here as well. Says it "shipped on the 17th", didn't move til the 20th, and says I'm not scheduled to receive it until the 31st. I can't believe it takes something this small 2 weeks to move across the country.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notice here as well. Says it "shipped on the 17th", didn't move til the 20th, and says I'm not scheduled to receive it until the 31st. I can't believe it takes something this small 2 weeks to move across the country.


That's newgistics for you. Worst shipping company ever! It took my Beauty Army 2 weeks to get to me. Seriously awful.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 25, 2012)

oh darn.  I was just going to say that maybe this months theme is all british brands since they have been talking all brit brands on facebook and to celebrate the Olympics but it seems like people are getting their boxes already!

maybe next month!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 25, 2012)

always excited to get my boxes! ;]


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to get mine! But I think I'll be waiting a while. The only tracking info I have is that it shipped July 18. No movement since then.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 25, 2012)

This will be my first Glossy Box. I'm not jumping to any conclusions until I actually get the box  BUT...I am a little bitter after checking out what the folks in the UK have been getting! HD Brows Palette and Elizabeth Arden moisturizer and such. They also get more, I guess, "Drug Storish" brands as well. It's all part of the fun of experimenting with out committing to a full size product that could end up being a total dud. The thing that concerns me, however, are the issues with opened products and customer service. The products, regardless of whether or not they are my ideals, are still going to be loads of fun to sample and swap.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

My husband texted me this am that "one of your beauty subs was delivered!" checked online and it was my glossybox and I am in San Diego too! Woot!



> I just checked my shipping notice again and it's showing that my box is already here, so I received the shipping notice and box on the same day, I like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't checked the spoilers so this one will be a surprise, surprisingly lol.


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband texted me this am that "one of your beauty subs was delivered!" checked online and it was my glossybox and I am in San Diego too! Woot!


 Hurray I live in San Diego too, but my mail man doesn't deliver until after 5pm UGHHGHGHGHGHGHG


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Really hope I don't get the Lipgloss box!


----------



## singerchick (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while, so hi! I know that ofra was in some of the last boxes. I'm not sure how thrilled I'd be to get the same brand, two boxes in a row. Do you think that'll have a bearing on who gets which box?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 25, 2012)

whaaaat SD is out for delivery today? &gt;.&gt; LUCKY! lols


----------



## HelenBabbles (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mzanners* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to posting in this forum, but have always been a lurker. I got my email for my JULY box this morning and it too is in Sparks, NV.
> 
> ...


 I'm in your same shoes. I love reading these threads because of the spoilers, reviews, rants and raves, etc. Props to those who upload pictures for all of us.

My sub cost $23 instead of $21 as well because of CA taxes and although I like receiving pricier unknown brands from all around that I would not buy otherwise and likely would not get in my other subs services, the GB message didn't jive well with me. They used big names in their first 2 boxes to lure people in and its never a good idea to raise expectations in the very beginning if they cannot at least maintain it. The quality and content is not enough for me to justify the price. Last month, my Ahava spilled and ruined my reuseable box which I was really bummed about. The product was replaced but they wouldn't send me an empty box (yes I asked). I am also a little concern that a number of the products did not have a safety seal or at least a sticker at the lid. My eyeshadow bursted through the lid and into the box it came in. CS assured me that it is safe to use and is not a returned item but did not offer to replace it (that was okay because it wasn't a good product) and they only replaced the bodywash when I asked twice.  I am hoping this box comes in one piece and will continue to lurk on future threads for GB to see if I want to resub at a later date. I guess if I lowered my own expectation, it is ultimately not worth the price as it will come out to be close to $300 a year.

I'd love to hear reviews of the products in this month box.


----------



## HelenBabbles (Jul 25, 2012)

I really really didn't like that brand last month. The fact that it bursted and I didn't want a replacement says something about the quality.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I love what I see too, especially the eye shadow box But I will be happy just to get my tracking at this point. I am a re-subber, I just hope things continue somewhat smooth sailing like last month, for me. The variation boxes kind of bother me, only because it seems like one is worth more than the other, and we ALL want the "good one"..lol


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

I am glad I cancelled. Some of it is nice but for $23.05 I could buy the one item I like from there and spare the rest of the money. I think this should be a $15 dollar sub.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm really excited for one of the (2) variations. The one with the lipgloss as I am in need of pretty much every item in that box. Would love to try them all out, and to be honest i think everything is a good size. I guess its hard to decide if $20 is worth it, but compared to $10 for BB -- I dont think BB gives samples that are always usable whereas GlossyBox so far has. I am still using shaving cream/mascara/perfume (yep even that) from last month which is a very nice sized sample. For BB I couldnt even use the Jouer tint this month because it was .07 oz. ... come on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Each box has its ups and downs. So far I've gotten exactly the things I"ve wanted from glossybox and I'm happy with the brands. VERY excited to get this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 25, 2012)

ooo I want the one with the eyeshadow!!  Saying that tho guarantees I'll get the one with the lipgloss lol




(i just like this little guy lol)


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I'm so surprised (and happy!) that it's almost to CA already!


 That's awesome! I got an email this morning too, and figured that it'd be a week or so before I see it (didn't check the link). After you mentioned it was already in Cali, I went ahead and checked it.. and it's already out for delivery in San Diego! Looks like they also shipped it on the 16th and sent the notice now. Such a pleasant surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 25, 2012)

> I've been lurking for a while, so hi!Â I know that ofra was in some of the last boxes. I'm not sure how thrilled I'd be to get the same brand, two boxes in a row. Do you think that'll have a bearing on who gets which box?


 Hi, and thanks for delurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got that brand in both boxes, sadly. I don't use either of the products, but whereas the one from last month didn't seem very appealing at all, I think the one from this month looks like it would be a nice option if you do use that sort of thing.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I caved and checked out the spoilers.  I hope that there's a variation for those of us who don't color our hair.  

I can't wait for it to come!  I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.  Don't know why it takes so long to come to NYC.  They ship from NJ.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I caved and checked out the spoilers.  I hope that there's a variation for those of us who don't color our hair.
> 
> I can't wait for it to come!  I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.  Don't know why it takes so long to come to NYC.  They ship from NJ.


 I know I feel like we get ours last.  It would almost be faster to drive to NJ and get it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

If that

eyeshadow trio
is full size it's worth $24! I love the picture posted earlier. It would be perfect for me, but I'm assuming I'm getting the other box. That's how it worked for me last month. I got the second one that went out.

Edit to add the

lip lacquer
is $19 or $20 depending on which version is in the boxes.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Me too!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 25, 2012)

For those talking about the "Night Out" theme - wasn't that MyGlam?  I could very well be mistaken, though, I've been known to mix these up in my head.  I'm involved in a 3 month box for box trade with a great Canadian girl, and Glossybox is one of them, Glossybox Canada, in exchange for Birchbox and Beauty Army for her.  I also get Glymm and Luxebox from Loose Button.  The Canadian Glossybox has had some great stuff (I've only seen pics, we've yet to exchange the boxes - soon!) but it also has quite a bit of drugstore type stuff.  I was assuming that it might be because it's American drugstore type stuff and that might be a little different/harder to get on some few items for Canadians.  My Canadian pal has quit her subscription, she likes other ones better.  Don't want to bum too many people out - and it was definitely worth it for me, I live in Belize and just shopping at Target and Sephora when I'm in the States is a treat, so I'm happy with even drugstore things, and the value is always there for me, but anyway the June Glossybox for Canada had mostly drugstore products.  This is the list of possibilities.

BIORÃ‰ - 4-IN-1 REVITALIZING CLEANSER 
BIORÃ‰ - WARMING ANTI-BLACKHEAD CREAM CLEANSER 
BIORÃ‰ - STEAM ACTIVATED CLEANSER 
BIORÃ‰ - COMBINATION SKIN BALANCING CLEANSER 
WELLA PROFESSIONAL - OCEAN SPRITZ 
NEUTROGENAÂ® - ULTRA SHEERÂ® DRY-TOUCH SUNSCREEN LOTION SPF 55 
OLAY - REGENERIST WRINKLE REVOLUTION COMPLEX 
COVERGIRL - FLIPSTICK 
BIORÃ‰ - DEEP CLEANSING PORE STRIP 
GILLETTE - VENUS EMBRACE 
All of those things don't come in one box, it's a combination of some of them.  Other months have had amazing (for me) things like lipsticks and glosses from brands I'd never heard of and products from Canadian beauty companies.  Your mileage may vary.  I know we've been comparing U.S. Glossyboxes in our minds to Glossyboxes in other countries, mainly Britain, so I just wanted to show you what a comparable box in Canada is for those who are curious.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

Woot!!!! We have the first unboxing video!!!! This is not me, but I found it on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdBbNt_JNlg


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my box.  I did not get the eyeshadow box.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'M SO EXCITED!!!! I will use EVERY single product in either boxes. I love when that happens!!!!! I hope there are only two variations because I really like either of those.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

I am excited because I am going on a trip soon and will be able to take my goodies with me!  I also had to watch the youtube video that was posted so I could see what the other half got!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED!!!! I will use EVERY single product in either boxes. I love when that happens!!!!! I hope there are only two variations because I really like either of those.


----------



## missionista (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovepink and Auntboo's boxes look great to me! The other variation is not so exciting. Got my shipping notice today, but am on vacation til Saturday, so that makes waiting much easier.


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband texted me this am that "one of your beauty subs was delivered!" checked online and it was my glossybox and I am in San Diego too! Woot!





> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hurray I live in San Diego too, but my mail man doesn't deliver until after 5pm UGHHGHGHGHGHGHG


 Aw yay! It's fun to see fellow San Diegans on here! Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## markitasmakeup (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot!!!! We have the first unboxing video!!!! This is not me, but I found it on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdBbNt_JNlg


 What's weird is that this IS me! I was just on here to see the other variation of the July GB... sort of weird seeing myself on here. Thanks for the shoutout...er... linkout?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *markitasmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's weird is that this IS me! I was just on here to see the other variation of the July GB... sort of weird seeing myself on here. Thanks for the shoutout...er... linkout?


I just subbed to your channel!!! You are always the first to post an unboxing and I love you for it!


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm missing a product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the lipgloss box which is fine and dandy, however, the Sebastian shampoo is missing. After looking at the pics, maybe whoever packed the box thought it was in there because the bottle is black like the paper on the inside? Anyway, I have to go write an email to GB CS..


----------



## markitasmakeup (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just subbed to your channel!!! You are always the first to post an unboxing and I love you for it!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, that is too cool! Sorry I'm a little bleh on the video I'm usually a little happier. But the husband is out of town and it's a little lonely. I hope you like your box, I know I love mine!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh no!  I thought i was missing some products like the pencil then I dug around in the paper and found it!  Not saying that is what happened to you but dark products, dark paper hard to find!

Hope they take care of it for you!  I am excited to take these to San Francisco with me!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm missing a product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry that is the worst!  My mail man is always here bright and early (before 10am!)  Was also excited my Sephora haul came in!  Hope you get your box today too!



> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hurray I live in San Diego too, but my mail man doesn't deliver until after 5pm UGHHGHGHGHGHGHG


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 25, 2012)

If tracking numbers are sent today, wow, that's fast SoCal people got theirs today. I am have mine delivered to our apartment here in Bay Area and it says in the tracking it will get here last day of the month. That is not nice.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in SoCal and I haven't received my box or tracking number.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

opps


----------



## brigittedsm (Jul 25, 2012)

7/20/2012 08:54 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 7/16/2012 09:34 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032 
It looks like my box was held for a whole week without going anywhere...! So same here, mine will get here approximately last day of the month or even on the 1st. Mine was shipped via, "United States Postal Service - Non First Class DelCon Only" whatever that means. But I'm pretty excited!!! Oh also... I barely got my tracking number today even though my box has been "in transit" for 9 days. I think Glossybox should consider changing how they're shipping the box.

I know so many have had problems with Glossybox but when I do a monthly review of 'what I got in each box' Glossybox is consistently my favorite with items I've actually used.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine was picked up on the 18th and just started moving today.  According to the email it should be here within 5-7 days.  Soooo....if we go by the date of the 18th it should have been here this week...Friday at the latest.  But of course my delivery date says it will be here August 2nd or 3rd (I still hate the idea of getting my July box in August).  For the price we pay, I really hope the come to their senses and change shipping companies.  

And from the looks of it so far, there are two box variations..both containing the shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair.  What about those of us who don't color their hair?  How will they justify that?  I'm kind of ho-hum about this box, but we'll see how it turns out when it's actually in my hands.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 26, 2012)

not to rain on anyone's parade, but i am not regretting missing this box. (just not for me) Also- the casswell  masey lotion smells SOOO good! they gave away a ton of free samples from their facebook page (the same packets you guys are getting- but at least you get 2)


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 26, 2012)

I definitely would have used everything in this box, but I dunno. Just not feeling this one. I'm ok with the fact that I cancelled and I'm missing out on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 26, 2012)

I noticed a lot of the West Coasters are getting there boxes first....I haven't received a confirmation yet.  The box looks cool someone did post that the sizes are mutli use sizes and I myself are still using and loving every single product I have recieved so far.  I am looking forward to seeing if there are more variations.

Keep posting ladies! lol

Update:

Received shipping my box was shipped last night. I won't see it till next week. Bummer.


----------



## bloo (Jul 26, 2012)

Still waiting on my tracking number. Once again people are receiving their boxes before i even get that tracking number. I'm so over glossybox and their crappy CS. They told me last week I would be seeing on by wednesday. Halfway through yesterday when they realized they couldn't meet their deadlines once again they changed their tune. It's really frustrating when I paid practically a month ago and then I can't even get a tracking number while others are already at their doorsteps. Now mine might have already gone out and they are just behind on sending out tracking numbers, but last month I didn't get my number by the deadline either and it took it about 2 days after I got the number to tell me that they actually received it from glossybox to even start shipping it. So glad I canceled...


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 26, 2012)

My box was shippedon the 18th.  In those 8 days my box has made it all the way from NJ toooooo..........NJ!!!!!!!!   That is some sucky shipping!!!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think the shipping updates until it is handed over to the USPS.



> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was shippedon the 18th.  In those 8 days my box has made it all the way from NJ toooooo..........NJ!!!!!!!!   That is some sucky shipping!!!!!!


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I just checked my shipping information:

7/25/2012 04:12 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 7/25/2012 08:03 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 7/18/2012 09:34 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032


I'm really not happy with the shipping. Last month it only took a week to get to me, this time it's taken a week just to get into the network!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally got my shipping. Guess it'll be a week or two. At least I know it was sent though.


----------



## bloo (Jul 26, 2012)

Yep just got my tracking and it was picked up yesterday by a shipping partner at 9:33 pm. Not happy.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep just got my tracking and it was picked up yesterday by a shipping partner at 9:33 pm. Not happy.


Mine was picked up at that exact time. Looks like we are receiving the same shipment.


----------



## arendish (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a lot of the West Coasters are getting there boxes first....I haven't received a confirmation yet.  The box looks cool someone did post that the sizes are mutli use sizes and I myself are still using and loving every single product I have recieved so far.  I am looking forward to seeing if there are more variations.
> 
> Keep posting ladies! lol


 I called Glossybox and told them I hadn't received a confirmation and got one within 24 hours. They hadn't even taken the money out of my bank until this past Friday, so I wanted to make sure it would be shipping promptly. The girl on the phone sounded tired and ready for me to witch her out, but surprised when I didn't.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I called Glossybox and told them I hadn't received a confirmation and got one within 24 hours. They hadn't even taken the money out of my bank until this past Friday, so I wanted to make sure it would be shipping promptly. The girl on the phone sounded tired and ready for me to witch her out, but surprised when I didn't.


 lol @ witch her out.

I am willing to work with them part time since they are located in NYC.  I know they  have two locations tho one in Cali and one in NYC..I wonder if the products recieved varies from location in the US...hmmm.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just checked my shipping information:
> 
> ...


 
Mine looks exactly the same! Mine took ten days last month, including a whole week from Elizabeth, NJ to my town in MI... I can't believe it was putzing around for a week in NJ this time! Ridiculous!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty funny Ideeli had Senna trio eye shadow on sale on the site today.

Ideeli.com


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 26, 2012)

Gah if I get another gloss I'll go mad. I keep getting lip stuff from Birchbox and MyGlam. I guess it's the cheapest makeup item to ship out. I have to admit, I'm disappointed that they haven't included big name brands. I hope this changes, but I might be cancelling next month if it doesn't shape up. The again, it took MyGlam quite some time before they started getting good, so I'll give it some time.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on my tracking number. Once again people are receiving their boxes before i even get that tracking number. I'm so over glossybox and their crappy CS. They told me last week I would be seeing on by wednesday. Halfway through yesterday when they realized they couldn't meet their deadlines once again they changed their tune. It's really frustrating when I paid practically a month ago and then I can't even get a tracking number while others are already at their doorsteps. Now mine might have already gone out and they are just behind on sending out tracking numbers, but last month I didn't get my number by the deadline either and it took it about 2 days after I got the number to tell me that they actually received it from glossybox to even start shipping it. So glad I canceled...


 I feel your pain.    I ordered the June box on 6/27, took them forever to send the tracking # and receive the box which arrived 7/14.  They billed me on 7/12 for the July box, just sent me the tracking # today.  I cancelled on the 20th. Too through with them as well.  No regrets cancelling.  I hated the last box.  I kept one item, the body wash, which spilled in the box.  Unbeliveable.  Shout out to Birchbox!  Cheaper, professional CS, mpre bang for your buck and drama free!!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my box so early, even before I got my shipping notice! I'm in Indiana and it arrived three days ago. I got the eye shadow box. I posted up swatches on my blog in my signature if you are interested. It was pretty good for a mineral shadow, although I don't think it is really worth $24.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 26, 2012)

Its so funny how some people are saying I really don't want that one and I am thinking, OMG I hope I get that one! Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 26, 2012)

For those with Instagram #Glossybox and you will see the other ones from other countries.... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yea compared to the US.....SMH..

For such an abroad company...they are surely weird in the US....


----------



## maclothier (Jul 26, 2012)

I still don't have mine.  I received this email info (below) on 7/25/12.

Like everyone else, I don't understand why it sits for a week in NJ.  Is she trying to catch a glimpse of Snooki? 






My expected delivery date is 8/2 - 8/3.  Ugh. I wish we didn't even get these stupid tracking numbers.

And, I wish these stupid boxes would come the same day each month.  

My mailman thinks I'm missing half a chromosome, because I'm always standing at the door with my head pressed against the glass.



  He shoves it in the mailbox as fast as he can and gets the hell out of there.  

It's killing me not to look at spoilers.  I'll probably crack later tonight.  

Your JULY GLOSSYBOX with tracking ID 9102927004262838841026 is on its way and will be delivered within 5 - 7 business days!

7/25/201204:12 PM  Departing Newgistics Facility  Elizabeth, NJ 07206

7/25/201208:33 AM  Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206

7/18/201209:33 PM  Shipped from ClientSouth Kearny, NJ 07032


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mailman thinks I'm missing half a chromosome, because I'm always standing at the door with my head pressed against the glass.
> 
> ...


 I swear my mailman thinks the same thing. I gently explained to him that I didn't want my cosmetics melting in the 110+ degree heat but I am not sure if he bought it or not. I'm pretty sure he thinks I am just three beans short of a burrito.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those with Instagram #Glossybox and you will see the other ones from other countries.... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yea compared to the US.....SMH..
> 
> For such an abroad company...they are surely weird in the US....


 Isn't that weird? I really like the international boxes, which is really what hooked me on Glossybox to begin with. I watched unboxings and read international reviews and was excited for it to come here. I'm still checking some of them and want their boxes...lol.


----------



## juk723 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my box....same as another gal:

I have cancelled glossybox today. IMO it's not worth the $21 charges. The early charges on 7/3 and then delivery 23 days later doesn't really wow me either. 

I just ordered mutiple CEW Insider Boxes from BeautyBar that have 11 deluxe/full size products for $25 and free shipping so this Glossybox fares pretty low for me.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box....same as another gal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the CEW Insider box! I picked one up.
> ...


 I agree! I got 2 of the CEW boxes but really didnt feel great about what I got. I sort of regretted it, even though it was a good deal money wise. about 80% of the products I couldnt use. As far as last months glossybox, I loved the shaving cream and hair moisturizer. The mascara is a great gift, even though it wasnt my favorite. seeing the boxes this month, Im also really excited. BB is nice, but also a total crap shoot in terms of what you'll get.... and whatever you do get wont really be large enough to sample. To me, $20 isnt a ridiculous amount considering what I pay for other things (coffee + lunch each day) and from what I see coming I am really happy. I love hair products, wanted eye brow pencil, and really want to buy a body scrub. I think its to each his/her own, but this box is at least worth the investment (in terms of MRP) and they have legitamite products that other companies havent been able to match . This is my type of company and I do feel like I'm getting a "birchbox" like service at double the price in terms of brands, worth of the box, and products. 

In the same breath, I've left a few messages on their FB wall about their shipping company giving them a really terrible reputation and then just needing to clean things up. They have a good thing going for them in my mind.. why not take advantage  of it?  BB has a strong hold in the market, with many of the other beauty boxes not being able to compete or just doing a lackluster job in terms of money paid and service received.GB seems like they SHOULD be able to match this if they could get their customer service and shipping in order. They already have the reputation, they've just been steadily ruining it. For example, they have 11k subscribers on facebook... birchbox has 162,000. Look bag has 2k. mygam has a comparative 13k. I think theyve been doing a great job for their customer base in terms of who they are competing against in their price market. I'm happy.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm. Thanks for pics. Not feelin this box either. The first was great- this no. I think I'm outtie. Not for $21.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my box and my mom's box today and we finally got different boxes

My box





Blushed smells just like Sugar EDT.  The scent took over my box

Mom's box





Mom's not thrilled with this box so this might be her last one. =/

I have more pics on my blog but it's just more of the same lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I'm ticked. I paid for July and requested a refund - one I NEVER got - and no box for me and no money. PLUS I'm STILL waiting for my replacement box for June!


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I'm ticked. I paid for July and requested a refund - one I NEVER got - and no box for me and no money. PLUS I'm STILL waiting for my replacement box for June!


 I'm still waiting on my replacement box for June too. Hope they actually give you a refund, that isn't cool that you requested it and you still haven't gotten it.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I'm ticked. I paid for July and requested a refund - one I NEVER got - and no box for me and no money. PLUS I'm STILL waiting for my replacement box for June!


Sheesh!  Might be time to call your CC...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

I have the paper work to file the dispute with Paypal (debit card) which I'm sending in tomorrow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't wait for my six-month sub to be up! I am going to reinstate NBTT or get GoodeBox.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the paper work to file the dispute with Paypal (debit card) which I'm sending in tomorrow.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I got 2 of the CEW boxes but really didnt feel great about what I got. I sort of regretted it, even though it was a good deal money wise. about 80% of the products I couldnt use. As far as last months glossybox, I loved the shaving cream and hair moisturizer. The mascara is a great gift, even though it wasnt my favorite. seeing the boxes this month, Im also really excited. BB is nice, but also a total crap shoot in terms of what you'll get.... and whatever you do get wont really be large enough to sample. To me, $20 isnt a ridiculous amount considering what I pay for other things (coffee + lunch each day) and from what I see coming I am really happy. I love hair products, wanted eye brow pencil, and really want to buy a body scrub. I think its to each his/her own, but this box is at least worth the investment (in terms of MRP) and they have legitamite products that other companies havent been able to match . This is my type of company and I do feel like I'm getting a "birchbox" like service at double the price in terms of brands, worth of the box, and products.
> 
> In the same breath, I've left a few messages on their FB wall about their shipping company giving them a really terrible reputation and then just needing to clean things up. They have a good thing going for them in my mind.. why not take advantage  of it?  BB has a strong hold in the market, with many of the other beauty boxes not being able to compete or just doing a lackluster job in terms of money paid and service received.GB seems like they SHOULD be able to match this if they could get their customer service and shipping in order. They already have the reputation, they've just been steadily ruining it. For example, they have 11k subscribers on facebook... birchbox has 162,000. Look bag has 2k. mygam has a comparative 13k. I think theyve been doing a great job for their customer base in terms of who they are competing against in their price market. I'm happy.


OMG It's like you're in my head! LOL.

I love Glossybox, love the products from all the boxes so far, but hate Newgistics. I cancelled Beauty Army partially because they use Newgistics. I can only take one sub with that awful company. Glossybox isn't going anywhere so BA had to go. I thought Mail Innovations was bad until I was introduced to Newgistics. They take the cake.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG It's like you're in my head! LOL.
> ...


 Definitely! It sucks for a company to say "it's shipped" and then 2 weeks later it gets somewhere. I feel like one of the biggest gripes I've heard so far is shipping time. This in conjunction with CS and then products makes people cancel, but not exclusively products ( the way it does with other brands). I feel like they are bleeding profits at the moment for unnecessary reasons.

Regardless, I'm pumped for this shipment! I wasn't a fan of BA because of their samples, not even their shipping times. Skipped a month and they  charged me and overdrafted account. Ws angry and cancelled after that. I guess starting with BB I had high expectations for these other brands. I now am subscribed to BB (good , but very tiny samples), Sample society (liked jouer first month and so am content for now) and then Glossbox which I loved first month and looking at these boxes now Id be so happy with one and pretty happy with the other. I guess I know I wouldnt go "invest" my $20 somewhere else so its not as bad to me....


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no, no... while Newgistics is terrible they're no where near as bad as Streamlite. Ugh! What do they use to transport? Horses?


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been enjoying my Glossyboxes for a couple of months now and I read the scandal gate information. I hadn't had any problems so I figured everything was fine. I was charged for my box on the 18th but received an email yesterday saying my box was shipped. I was charged twice more this week. I had to get that resolved. UGH!

In addition, I checked my email today and someone created an account on a UK website called SimplyBe and used my account information. I live in the US and the shipping address is in the UK. I can't call the company so I sent a couple of emails today to alert them about the fake account and I cancelled my card.

I hate to blame Glossybox but I have checked everything and it's the only thing that makes sense. I am going to have to get one of those prepaid debit cards. I am too nervous now to do any online shopping.
 

I did cancel Glossybox online today as well. I guess I will just have to stick with Birchbox and MyGlam.....


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2012)

Just saw this on my shipping. It didn't stay in NJ for a week, but it sure is going to stay somewhere for a week. Look at the estimated delivery date...

Estimated Delivery Date
08/06/12-08/07/12
Date Time Description Location 7/26/2012 03:53 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 7/26/2012 11:10 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 7/24/2012 09:33 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032


----------



## Dots (Jul 27, 2012)

> I still don't have mine. Â I received this email info (below) on 7/25/12. Like everyone else, I don't understand why it sits for a week in NJ. Â Is she trying to catch a glimpse of Snooki?Â  :blink: My mailman thinks I'm missing half a chromosome, because I'm always standing at the door with my head pressed against the glass.:icon_eek: Â  He shoves it in the mailbox as fast as he can and gets the hell out of there. Â
> 
> 
> > I swear my mailman thinks the same thing. I gently explained to him that I didn't want my cosmetics melting in the 110+ degree heat but I am not sure if he bought it or not. I'm pretty sure he thinks I am just three beans short of a burrito.
> ...


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 27, 2012)

The mailman jokes are funny. Years and years ago, long before I was born, my grandma wanted to surprise grandpa when he got home from work. So when she heard someone outside she whipped the door open with her rob open and said "Welcome home!" Yep, she greeted the mailman naked by mistake. lolol....


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have mine.  I received this email info (below) on 7/25/12.
> 
> ...


This is irritating. Why do they say 5-7 business days when the tracking adds up to 10-12 business days? Are they referring to the date the tracking emails go out, or from the initial date on the tracking link? I think the next time I fill out my surveys, I'm going to have some detailed feedback on Newgistics for them that  I'm sharing.


----------



## JessP (Jul 27, 2012)

> The mailman jokes are funny. Years and years ago, long before I was born, my grandma wanted to surprise grandpa when he got home from work. So when she heard someone outside she whipped the door open with her rob open and said "Welcome home!" Yep, she greeted the mailman naked by mistake. lolol....Â


 Bahahaa that is hilarious, cute story!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm surprised I got my box so early this month. Last month, it took forever and the shipping made no sense! I'm located in Indiana and it had arrived in the Fishers, IN facility and then it went out of state again! How does that make sense, I have no idea....


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 27, 2012)

Although I have no real complaints about GB on my end....What I am a bit turned off about is the lotion packets....why why why are there lotion packets in this box? They better be the size of the Miss Jessie packets because for that price might as well do another Myglam or Birchbox. 

But anyways I should have my box by Monday hopefully...it's like Oregon Trail getting these boxes..haha


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 27, 2012)

So I cancelled.  The first box was great.  Last one was a mixed bag.  I haven't received July yet, but it looks to be a mixed bag again since I don't color my hair the shampoo and conditioner are underwhelming and pointless.  I'm not saying anything that hasn't already been said, but I don't understand why we fill out the profiles.  They specifically ask if we color our hair and I can't be the only one left that doesn't.  And truthfully, between all the subs, I'm drowning in samples.  I need to work through my backlog--not to mention all the full sized items I bought because I fell in love with the samples.  I'm down to my yearly BB, SS, and Beautyfix (tried once so far).


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 27, 2012)

I definitely have a preference for one box variation over the other - so I'll probably get the one I don't want! 





While I love lip products, I've gotten so many recently between MyGlam and Birchbox. And the other item is an eyebrow pencil? I've never used an eyebrow pencil except for the one time I had an unfortunate at-home eyebrow wax incident! 

 
 

I actually like getting the shipping notices a while after the boxes have shipped. It seems less agonizing. Mine was already shipped 10 days ago and won't be here until Tuesday or Wednesday according to tracking.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on my shipping. It didn't stay in NJ for a week, but it sure is going to stay somewhere for a week. Look at the estimated delivery date...
> 
> ...


 I've had more success tracking this through the USPS site. I can see that my box is in Philly and should be delivered today via USPS, but if I check tracking via GB, it still shows it is in Elizabeth.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I got 2 of the CEW boxes but really didnt feel great about what I got. I sort of regretted it, even though it was a good deal money wise. about 80% of the products I couldnt use. As far as last months glossybox, I loved the shaving cream and hair moisturizer. The mascara is a great gift, even though it wasnt my favorite. seeing the boxes this month, Im also really excited. BB is nice, but also a total crap shoot in terms of what you'll get.... and whatever you do get wont really be large enough to sample. To me, $20 isnt a ridiculous amount considering what I pay for other things (coffee + lunch each day) and from what I see coming I am really happy. I love hair products, wanted eye brow pencil, and really want to buy a body scrub. I think its to each his/her own, but this box is at least worth the investment (in terms of MRP) and they have legitamite products that other companies havent been able to match . This is my type of company and I do feel like I'm getting a "birchbox" like service at double the price in terms of brands, worth of the box, and products.
> 
> In the same breath, I've left a few messages on their FB wall about their shipping company giving them a really terrible reputation and then just needing to clean things up. They have a good thing going for them in my mind.. why not take advantage  of it?  BB has a strong hold in the market, with many of the other beauty boxes not being able to compete or just doing a lackluster job in terms of money paid and service received.GB seems like they SHOULD be able to match this if they could get their customer service and shipping in order. They already have the reputation, they've just been steadily ruining it. For example, they have 11k subscribers on facebook... birchbox has 162,000. Look bag has 2k. mygam has a comparative 13k. I think theyve been doing a great job for their customer base in terms of who they are competing against in their price market. I'm happy.


 GB really doesn't care about their reputation or keeping customers.  They're very arrogant.  I rather give my business to other companies that care and do an excellent job.  Shout out to BB!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 27, 2012)

Woo hoo...just got an email saying my LBB shipped today and the Julep email should show up later on this afternoon.  Who wants to take bets on which box will get here first...my Glossybox, Little Black Bag, or Julep?


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo...just got an email saying my LBB shipped today and the Julep email should show up later on this afternoon.  Who wants to take bets on which box will get here first...my Glossybox, Little Black Bag, or Julep?


 Julep. They are fast.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a mailman story for you.

I saw my box on its way into the post office today. This man was carrying them all in and dropping boxes left and right. I saw my glossy box on the bottom. (I know it is mine because I highly doubt anyone else in my teeny tiny town gets it... haha). I asked the front when I went in to ship off several things and they said "oh sorry, you have to wait for it to be delivered. it messes up the tracking". I offered to show them my ID to no avail. So, I am sure I will receive it in a week-- tracking still says its in NJ.

Good news is that I cancelled Glossybox this morning. Just not super excited about the boxes and a little pissed off for all of you that they are treating so badly. I will spend my $21 elsewhere.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the gloss if anyone has a trade list &amp; wants it!


----------



## jac a (Jul 27, 2012)

received my box a few days earlier than projected...really nice surprise! i received the box with 


figs &amp; rouge balm 
senna eye shadow trio

i really wanted to try the brow pencil. oh well, maybe i can through a trade, haha. although i wasn't necessarily wow'd by the box, i'm not disappointed either! i think they will pass their growing pains, i'll wait it out.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree!  



> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received my box a few days earlier than projected...really nice surprise! i received the box with
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a mailman story for you.
> 
> ...


 That's so weird. Must be specific to your post office(others too I'm sure) b/c with a valid ID I can always pick up my package. She's kind right it would mess up the tracking, but everytime I've done it, they just adjust the tracking right before giving it to me, so it all works out. hmm /:


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 28, 2012)

I have yet to even receive a July shipping notice. I loved my June box and really hope my July ships soon. This is irritating


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 28, 2012)

My SwapList is in serious need of an update. Have a quite few more things I need to add. LOOKING for one item I saw was in GLOSSYBOX JULY and would like to try it.* Figs &amp; Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm. *Please message me if you would like to part with yours.Im sure I have something to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
TRADE ITEM from JULY WANTED .... please

edited to hide/sorry if I spoiled it because some havent gotten their boxes.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 28, 2012)

My box was shipped on the 18th and the estimated delivery date is aug 2nd... Two weeks to cross 2 states, really??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's one of the reasons why I unsubscribed, unfortunately July will be my last box.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my box today and i agree with everybody saying it is not worth the hype of $21.00 (exc tax). I think I paid almost $24 for mine.

Anyways, nothing stellar in the box but definitely will complain to them because the packet of Blushed is opened. The moment I opened the box, the scent just blasted to my senses! I got dizzy!! I was wondering why my box should have a strong odor like that and I saw that the packet is opened. Bad and sad!

I had been seeing this in Beauty Army and always avoided to pick that one. I was thinking of asking for a replacement but I read in the post card is is an extra. Bummeeeer!


----------



## Kittables (Jul 28, 2012)

Why are they sending out color treatment products when not everyone dyes their hair? Damn. Looks like that'll be going up for trade. 
I'm disappointed! I loved watching the UK Glossybox openings and was thrilled to finally be able to try it out. It just kind of sucks that they're

having us fill out a survey to presumably personalize our boxes and yet they're sending stuff that we might not like. I'm sure there are some 

people who think this box rules! Trust me, I felt that way about the last couple of boxes. &lt;3 That's the only reason why I'm not quitting their

service. But if I get one of those stinking eyebrow pencils, I'm gonna call up CS and tell them where to stick it.  

I'm joking, of course. It just seems funny that I *might* be very well getting a box half-filled with things that I might not be able to use. My eyebrows

are so dark. I would look funny doing anything more to them as it is. hahaha. 

Anyway, on the flipside, I can really use that heel cream. Anyone have any reviews for that, yet? I'd love to know if it's helped.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received my box a few days earlier than projected...really nice surprise! i received the box with
> 
> ...


                Hey! If I get the {brow pencil}, I'd definitely be willing to trade you. I usually get what I want from GB, but it's no big deal if I don't. I'll just trade for what I do want!  

               We'll see what happens when I get my box in a thousand more weeks.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 28, 2012)

My Blushed fragrance was open as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey! If I get the {brow pencil}, I'd definitely be willing to trade you. I usually get what I want from GB, but it's no big deal if I don't. I'll just trade for what I do want!
> ...


 haha, sounds good! i thought i was going to have to wait forever too for my box to arrive but it showed up out of the blue! you never know


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was shipped on the 18th and the estimated delivery date is aug 2nd... Two weeks to cross 2 states, really??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's one of the reasons why I unsubscribed, unfortunately July will be my last box.


I feell the exact same!

I really didn't have a problem with the box items so much as I have a problem with shipping. Mine has been sitting in Georgia for 3 days now. I live in Georgia. This happened last month as well. Typically, as soon as something finally makes it to my state I have it either that day or following. Not 5 or 6 days later. I canceled as well. I think I like these quarterly boxes better anyway. I like Beauty Fix, Allure, New Beauty TT and the CEW boxes. Get WAY more for my money.  And all of those are in my hot little hands in less than a week after ordering.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 28, 2012)

Kittables- I agree about the colored hair comment.  I love Sebastian products, their volumizing shampoo is my favorite, but I won't be using those products. 

Although I won't be using all but two items, I am not disappointed at all!

I like the figs and rouge balm in Geranium- it has a beautiful floral scent and I think it works well on my lips

I also like the Senna eyeshadow trio I got in Cocoa Nudes.  Although I already have multiple shades of brown eyeshadows (went through a natural colors phase last year.. and when I go through phases...) I really like how this product goes in really lightly,  has a velvety feel, it is buildable, and the colors are perfect to do a nice smokey eye.  It's great for travel!


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had more success tracking this through the USPS site. I can see that my box is in Philly and should be delivered today via USPS, but if I check tracking via GB, it still shows it is in Elizabeth.


 Thanks for the tip.  I just tracked it by usps and it is closer to me than I thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine has not updated since July 17! Even on the USPS site! I feel like this is a repeat of BB since it sent shipping info and it never left the warehouse! This was the last month for GB! I think I am going to cancel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 28, 2012)

Finally got mine today...but the box it was in said Glossybox.DE. I thought I was getting a German Glossybox there for a second! I got the box with the gloss.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has not updated since July 17! Even on the USPS site! I feel like this is a repeat of BB since it sent shipping info and it never left the warehouse! This was the last month for GB! I think I am going to cancel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That happens to me every single month with every one of my subs. I get a tracking number, it never updates then I finally get it. So frustrating. I kind of wish we had an option to pay extra to have it shipped normally instead of with a company like Mail Innovations or Newgistics.

I don't blame the companies. BB, MG, BA, GB all do what they can to get us the boxes as cheap as possible. Unfortunately that includes using horrible, subpar shipping companies. I'm sure if they decided to raise rates and use a normal shipping service people would cancel like crazy but I wouldn't.

Edited for typo.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 28, 2012)

I got the box with the lip gloss and I really would have preferred the eye shadow.  So the lip gloss is up for trade if anyone is interested.

I'm not really wowed by this box.  It's ok, but I'm not sure it's worth the price.  I'll probably keep it one more month so I have 4 pretty pink boxes.  They look so nice on a new shelf I put in my bathroom, so I suppose I have to keep the sub until I get the full set.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, my Glossybox also said glossybox.de!


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My SwapList is in serious need of an update. Have a quite few more things I need to add. LOOKING for one item I saw was in GLOSSYBOX JULY and would like to try it.* Figs &amp; Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm. *Please message me if you would like to part with yours.Im sure I have something to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I did get the Figs &amp; Rouge body balm and (I already tried it so I know you wouldn't want mine) but it's really strange stuff.  It has a very strong floral smell that made it really wierd to put on your lips.  It smells ok so I would use it on other parts of your body but it's a very small little tin. So if that helps someone else to decide whether or not to keep it - then there you go.  I was VERY excited to get the Senna eyeshadow though.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my box today and I was excited to see I got the box with the eyeshadow. However, it wasn't the nice cocoa nudes colors, it was something called cloud 9 which has some blues in it. I don't usually wear those colors so not quite as excited, but maybe I'll be surprised. My Blushed was also open.


----------



## brigittedsm (Jul 28, 2012)

Product rant - not exactly Glossybox's fault

I am so sick of hair brands advertising products as color-safe when taking even just a quick glance at the ingredients proves otherwise. The Sebastian shampoo has two surfactants in it - not one, two. It contains sodium lauryl sulfate and sodium laureth sulfate. The next ingredient down the line is sodium chloride - yepp... table salt. That makes this shampoo even harsher and its sole purpose is to thicken the sls suds. Any shampoo with salt in it will strip my hair of color. There are even dimethicones in this shampoo. That will definitley weigh hair down and give it the appearance of healthy hair.

  While this shampoo has rave reviews... it's because of the dimethicones coating the hair. The ingredients tell me it's going to a very thick sudsy shampoo that is going to coat my hair. Sounds all well and good but it sure will strip the crap out of my bright red hair color.
 
No thanks.   So for those of you concerned about using this product because your hair is not colored, fear not. This is not for colored hair. 

I'm pretty annoyed at the inclusion of the two coordinating products. I'm sure it works really well on some people but I know for a fact I'm not even going to try it. Such a waste.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my box today with the gloss. I cancelled.i really wanted the eyeshadow. At $21 I think I should be more pleased with my box. Last month I wanted the box opposite what I got too. I havent had the billing/CS issues that others have had. But I just don't want to risk it either. It makes me very nervous. So I listened to my gut and just sent an email telling them to cancel and to delete my payment info. Hope it works. I just feel that for $21 I should really like my boxes and 2 mths in a row they have been duds for me. Moving on now.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's a pic and swatches of the Cloud 9 shadow
I also got the Cloud 9 shadow trio swatches are in the spoiler.

I'm glad this box arrived in July and not August, but I'm still once the verge of canceling. I hate being so indecisive lol


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 28, 2012)

*edited*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 28, 2012)

i received the lip gloss and the eyebrow pencil.

i'm not a lip gloss person so it was like ehh.. really? but i'm really not complaining. it was PACKED with glitter though which made it feel kind of gritty. the formula was also very thick... so thick + gritty = blah.. i'll still use it though.

for the eyebrow pencil, i'm gonna use it as an eyeliner. i don't fill in my eyebrows.. so we'll see how the "water-resistant" work.

overall, this box was just okay. it didn't WOW me or anything. just plain out, okay.


----------



## jac a (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow! that is a beautiful trio! i am SUPER JELLY! i got the cocoa nudes version. i am still on the fence about the colors (i already have a bunch that is practically the same) and those are gorgeous. what did you think of the texture and pigmentation? i want!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! that is a beautiful trio! i am SUPER JELLY! i got the cocoa nudes version. i am still on the fence about the colors (i already have a bunch that is practically the same) and those are gorgeous. what did you think of the texture and pigmentation? i want!


 It's pretty powdery as far as texture but it is nicely pigmented. In the swatch I didn't use a primer and just used my fingers to apply it to the back of my hand. I think with a primer and even a base they will show up even better.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok this is slightly off topic but does anyone else think the "mascot" or whatever it is for Senna cosmetics is creepy?  Something about it reminds me of the mask that the killer wore on Nip Tuck!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brigittedsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Product rant - not exactly Glossybox's fault
> 
> ...


 Well that's pretty disappointing. I'll have to look more into this later. I was actually looking forward to trying this out later, because I recently DIY'd some highlights on my hair. 

Another major let down was the heel rescue bal.m I put some on yesterday afternoon and I couldn't quite figure out what was up with the smell, until I realized what it reminded me of: wet cat. It smells exactly like one of my cats after a bath. Definitely NOT something I want to be reminded of when I use a beauty product. 

All in all, I'm glad I cancelled Glossybox. Here's hoping I don't get charged next month.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty disappointing. I'll have to look more into this later. I was actually looking forward to trying this out later, because I recently DIY'd some highlights on my hair.
> ...


 I feel you.  Act fast and cancel or you will be charged!  They seem to get that part right!


----------



## JessP (Jul 29, 2012)

I ended up hearing back from Nicole/GB regarding the missing product in my July box - the response came about a day and a half after I sent my email, so I'm pleased they got back to me in a pretty timely manner. 

___

JUL 28, 2012  |  10:14PM EDT *GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Dear Jessica, 

Thank you for your message, I would be glad to help you.
There are always five products within the GLOSSYBOX. Thus there must have been a mistake on our account, which should not have occurred. We will send you the missing product within a 5-7 workday period. I hope I was able to help you with this message.

Kind regards,
Nicole, from the GlossyBox Team
-- 
Thank you! 
The GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2012)

Here it is the 29th and my last email to them was on the 26th yet no reply from them other than the reply on Facebook stating someone would reply to me. I've filed a complaint with the FTC as well as the NY State Attorney General's office and I'm mailing my dispute to Paypal. It's been roughly 50 days since I paid for the June box and while I did get it the AHAVA came leaking destroying the box and was all over the other contents. Glossybox stated to me in emails they would replace the box yet have not as of today (which is a Sunday so I should have received a box by now). It's been approximately 18 days since the refund for July should have been issued and I haven't seen that either.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 29, 2012)

How to take surveys? I cant find it anywhere!

I remember seeing an email last time but i have not seen one yet for this month's box and last month's. That is two months worth.





Uhhmm. NVM. saw this on their twitter:


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feell the exact same!
> ...


 I feel the same way! I live in GA and mine sat an hour away from me for 7 days! It was ridiculous! My tracking has not updated since it was shipped in July 17 so no telling where it is!


----------



## maclothier (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know how to do the highlighted text thing, so I'm telling you:  

THIS CONTAINS SPOILERS. DON'T READ IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW.

Lol...can you tell I'm old..er? Okay, 40.

It's not that old at all, but it's lazy and doesn't want to research on how to highlight the text. 

Maybe next time.

Now, about the box.  

I'm pretty sure someone mentioned it earlier (another thing to add to the list - learn to quote), but is lip gloss super cheap to produce?

It seems like every sample box I receive has a lip gloss.  It might be super tiny (I'm looking at you Total Beauty) or full size (GB).

Either way...I'm over it.  Enough.

There are only so many variations of 'coral' that I need this season.  I'm good.  I'm stocked.

I swear to god if one comes in my PopSugar bag Monday.....

I enjoyed receiving the Fig Balm.  I have never seen or heard of that company, so kudos.

I felt the same about the heel cream (although mine did not remind me of wet cat..lol).  

I thought the scent was pleasant enough and I've used it for two days and it seems to work well enough.

The shampoo/conditioner combo I'm not thrilled about receiving in ANY sample box.  

The shampoo was meh and the conditioner is the texture of mousse. 

It's a bit odd and I couldn't be sure it was coating my hair properly.  

My hair is a little past my shoulders, so I had to use a little more than recommended and I still had a few tangles.

Overall, I think the box is a 7 out of 10.  If I was paying $10 for the same box, I would probably give it a 9.  

The grading scale is certainly curved when your shelling out $21/month. 

Actually, I should drop that down to a 6 because I think there shipping is horrible.  It sat in NJ for a week. WTF?

I'm going to give it one more month before I make a decision as to whether or not I'm keeping it.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 29, 2012)

Random fact - One of the products in our July Glossyboxes was featured in the German version of Glossybox for July too.  Wanna know which one?

The Heel Rescue Balm.  I was googling it for reviews to see if I'd put it up for trade 'cause I kind of like my calluses, and if I get rid of them, then it'll be painful to walk on the treadmill, the beach, break in new sandals, etc.  My calluses aren't bad so they're not terrible ugly or anything, I appreciate them, lol.  So if anyone is jonesing for an extra pedi creme heel balm I could be talked into a trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is one of the only items that is in both boxes, and I won't physically see my boxes until I get to the States in August and I'll have my trades set up before then to be able to send them out right away for my trading buddies.  I could most likely be persuaded to give up my lip gloss duo for a good trade, too, as I don't really love glosses, I'm more of a lipstick girl.  I have really long hair and it's windy here and that equals hair always blowing into my sticky gloss, not fun for me.  It looks like a cool product, though, so I suppose if I don't trade it some girl down here would like it, she'd just have to wear a ponytail if it's a windy day, I suppose!
I'm addicted to seeing what is in other countries boxes.  Talk about box envy!  JolieBox from the U.K. looks amazing.  I scout out those boxes and then if something has really great reviews, I suppose I could always search for it online and buy it, although I have yet to do that.  I want to get them for a great price in my boxes, darn it!  BTW, the Glossybox that I'm getting in Canada is only $15 Canadian, which is about equal right now to the U.S. dollar, although shipping will add a bit more to that once we get our 3 box trade switched.  Can't wait to take pics of all of the goodies!  Is there a certain place I could post it?  Should I start my own thread?  I don't know why I'm shy to do that, don't want to step on anyone's toes or do something wrong, I guess!  Or be in outer Siberia by posting in the wrong place and not have anyone see it or care, I don't know if I could take the rejection . . .


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 29, 2012)

I have cancelled

.I hated the lip gloss. The color didn't even show up on my lips on either side and it is very sticky. If I rub my lips together it just feels gross. $22 for that stuff, are you kidding me? Might as well just get some lip gloss from the dollar store.  The eyebrow pencil is WAY TOO DARK for my blonde hair, so honestly I have no idea how it works because I gave it to a friend. Foil packets of lotion? Really? I get that stuff in the mail all the time for free. . . The shampoo and conditioner are nice sample sizes, and the heel balm seems like a good sample. Now I know I what companies to -not- try I guess, but I hate paying so much to find that out every month. The two full size samples sounds great, but if they are trash then I really didn't get my moneys worth out of the box. I wonder if they even sample this stuff out before they send it. . . I wouldn't want to put my good name on a product that sucked as much as that lip gloss does.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Just finished my box review. It's worth double what I paid so that's good, but I have to LOL at color-protect shampoo that won't protect color, haha.

Anyways, check out my review here, box is worth about $42. http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/07/glossybox-july-2012.html


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is the 29th and my last email to them was on the 26th yet no reply from them other than the reply on Facebook stating someone would reply to me. I've filed a complaint with the FTC as well as the NY State Attorney General's office and I'm mailing my dispute to Paypal. It's been roughly 50 days since I paid for the June box and while I did get it the AHAVA came leaking destroying the box and was all over the other contents. Glossybox stated to me in emails they would replace the box yet have not as of today (which is a Sunday so I should have received a box by now). It's been approximately 18 days since the refund for July should have been issued and I haven't seen that either.


This is just totally weird. Out of all the problems, getting back to people really hasn't been an issue. Do you want me to see if I can dig up the direct dial number I had for Nicole on my cell phone bill?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 29, 2012)

On another note, I wish I had canceled rather than signing up for 6 months. Only 4 more months to go


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't even got my July box yet, but I've already cancelled.  It's just not worth the money to me, and I get so much more joy out of waiting for the BB's every month.


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 30, 2012)

I got the box with the brow pencil (which is actually the right color for me) and the Senna moonrise lipgloss (which is going up for trade).  I got lucky with the brow pencil, but shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair?  Why ask us to fill out a profile if they don't pay attention to it.   I'm glad this is my last month.


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 30, 2012)

I just cancelled. I haven't gotten a shipment notice. Haven't gotten my July box. I've emailed them but don't really care about getting the box because nothing I've seen this month excites me in the least. I have just about every beauty box subscription and I have never been able to cancel because I was always so worried about it being great the next month. No more. I am done with Glossybox.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just cancelled as well.  I wasn't having any problems, but for $21 I didn't feel like it was worth it.  I'm just as happy with the $10 Birchbox and that probably shouldn't be the case when I'm paying $21.

I am now on the hunt for a new box.  I'm thinking MyGlam....any suggestions or warnings for a new box


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even got my July box yet, but I've already cancelled.  It's just not worth the money to me, and I get so much more joy out of waiting for the BB's every month.


 I'm still subscribed but I definitely feel the same way that you do about getting so much more joy out of waiting for BB's every month.  I wonder why that is?  Unpredictability?  Good boxes?


----------



## Lisa424 (Jul 30, 2012)

My box shipped a week ago and I still don't have it. I only live 20 miles from where it was shipped from. I'm seriously considering cancelling. For $23 you'd think they wouldn't use the cheapest shipping option available.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is the 29th and my last email to them was on the 26th yet no reply from them other than the reply on Facebook stating someone would reply to me. I've filed a complaint with the FTC as well as the NY State Attorney General's office and I'm mailing my dispute to Paypal. It's been roughly 50 days since I paid for the June box and while I did get it the AHAVA came leaking destroying the box and was all over the other contents. Glossybox stated to me in emails they would replace the box yet have not as of today (which is a Sunday so I should have received a box by now). It's been approximately 18 days since the refund for July should have been issued and I haven't seen that either.


 Keep us updated please! I'm hoping we both get our replacement boxes soon but I'm not holding my breath.

I'm still waiting on my June replacement box, and it looks like I'll receive my July box before it gets here. I find that kind of odd since the replacement box was supposedly mailed out before this month's box *rolls eyes*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Did anyone look at the mag they sent out? I noticed with the exception of 2 "ads", none of the products featured/recommended in the articles were items we received. I was really hoping they were going to send more info or look ideas based around the box contents. It also looks like they will be doing box variations, which I'm kind of meh on. I did see some of the international boxes got great contents like YSL, Clarins, Burberry, and Molton Brown? I think that was a "curated" box, but for the price, I expect a box like that every month. Or at least feature one huge brand every month. I got the box with the brow pencil, lip gloss, shampoo/conditioner, yada yada. Won't use the hair products, but they were a nice sample size. The Gloss colors were pretty, but super thick and gross when I swatched it. I can imagine it'd feel like Rubber Cement on my lips. Brow pencil..nice that it's full sized, but I usually don't use pencil because I feel like my application comes out too harsh. Plus, can GB send us new brands and not repeats for the first few months? I'll just stick to my Smashbox brow wheel. I'm meh on the foot cream, have tossed it in my stash and will probably gift it in one of my personalized and themed bags to a friend. Same with the lotion packets; don't really care for the consistency and always see tons of their products in the bath/beauty section at TJ Maxx, but have never been interested enough to purchase. I prefer a thicker and rich, creamy consistency like body butters(did like the Shea butter!). Sadly, the cute pink box was my favorite thing, lol. That's just ridiculous. Third month in and I'm not interested at all anymore. I'm going to miss the boxes; they're great for all kinds of things and oh so stinking cute. But I can't justify spending $21 for a pretty box with dissapointing or meh contents. Birchbox and Sample Society are sooooo much more exciting and the cost/value is better, but that's just my two cents. /p&gt;


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

Despite all the negativity I can't wait to get my box!!!! Three more days until the EDD.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

From Glossybox this morning.

Our team sincerely apologizes for the miscommunication on our side. We've looked into your account and your June box was refunded on July 3rd, 2012. You may want to check with your bank as to why it hasn't posted on your account yet. A replacement June box was sent out to you. Did you not receive it? I will resend you a replacement June box ASAP! It may have gotten lost in shipment. Also, our records show you were never charged for a July box. I will happily send you one complementary for all the trouble. Please send me your address so I can get these out to you.

Again, I sincerely apologize for the miscommunication on our part.

[SIZE=10pt]Please let me know if you need anything else or if you have any other questions. [/SIZE]

--

Blogger Outreach Team

My reply to the email:



> [SIZE=11pt]I have to admit, at this point in time Iâ€™m not sure if I want a replacement box for June as the item that leaked all over the rest of the products was replaced by AHAVA directly after speaking to PR lady, in person, at Cosmoprof North America Trade Show. She was also kind enough to give me over $600 in full size products to test and review for my own blog which Iâ€™ll also post to Makeup Talk. The rest of the products in the Glossybox were fine just covered in body wash but the keepsake box went to the trash (and I love keeping my boxes because they make great storage). If a replacement was to be sent then the only two items that would need to be replaced is the actual pink Glossybox box and the AHAVA as the rest of the products were fine. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]As for Julyâ€™s payment. I used my Paypal Debit Card and the only refund I received was from USPS and the refund line states, â€œDebit Card Credit Received Fromâ€ I donâ€™t see anything from Glossybox from July 3 onward that mentions â€œdebit card creditâ€.  I do see on July 2nd_Authorization To_ Glossybox in the amount of $21 was made. I also see one from Beauty Army a few days later stating something similar only the amount for them was $12. I will contact Paypal about it since if the refund was issued then I should see Debit Card Credit Received From or something similar. The way Paypal labels things can be confusing so Iâ€™ll definitely check with them.[/SIZE]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, Zadidoll, hope the refund snafu gets sorted out. Seems like there are a lot of unhappy campers this month. Don't mean to be party poppers, but I think many of us expected more...more everything? Lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the problem is they're growing too fast and were unprepared. I noticed from other companies when they grow to fast they get major screw ups (MyGlam, Beauty Army) but most can be pacified with good customer service and that's where Glossybox is lacking.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Glossybox this morning.
> 
> My reply to the email:


Thanks Zadidoll!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally got my box.

I received the Eyeshadow "Satin Doll" and the the  Figs and Rogue.  No Spillage, nothing opened...This box is okay for the most part...not to excited like my other boxes.  I do enjoy the packaging for sure...I hope they up there game Asap. I am rooting for them! USA! USA! USA! lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Oooo, maybe this means mine is coming today!  I haven't gotten any updates at all from the tracking site or usps.com.  Your box would be ideal for me.  I'm done though after this box.  I canceled last week. 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box.
> 
> I received the Eyeshadow "Satin Doll" and the the  Figs and Rogue.  No Spillage, nothing opened...This box is okay for the most part...not to excited like my other boxes.  I do enjoy the packaging for sure...I hope they up there game Asap. I am rooting for them! USA! USA! USA! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

I did get my box on Saturday, but the tracking never updated. It showed the box to still be in Fishers, even on the delivery day. I really dislike Newgistics.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 30, 2012)

I still have no box. I'm glad I canceled. My Allure box and CEW box will be here before Glossybox. And those were ordered late last week! I've check 3 places for tracking: Glossybox, Newgistics, USPS. ALL of them have it in different locations. The Newgistics one says it's in my town. Why it's not at my door by now,,, who knows! USPS still has it in NJ!

Glossybox shipping fairies really stink!!


----------



## Kittables (Jul 30, 2012)

> I still have no box. I'm glad I canceled. My Allure box and CEW box will be here before Glossybox. And those were ordered late last week! I've check 3 places for tracking: Glossybox, Newgistics, USPS. ALL of them have it in different locations. The Newgistics one says it's in my town. Why it's not at my door by now,,, who knows! USPS still has it in NJ! Glossybox shipping fairies really stink!!


 Newgistics has it listed as being in my town, too, but it also says "departed". The last time I monitored the tracking from there, it took about a week to reach my mailbox from the time it listed the package as departed from MD. it usually takes an extra week from there. All in all, it takes a couple weeks to reach me. The shipping is so slow, an old donkey piled high with those pink boxes could get them to us faster.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 30, 2012)

The shipping is completely crazy. I checked the tracking on USPS and Glossybox this morning. Both still gave an estimate of August 1st or 2nd and it being in Fishers, which I thought was still ridiculous as most people seem to have their boxes by now and I live in a major city, so it's not like I'm difficult to find- Yet, lo and behold, there it is in my mailbox at 1pm!

I check the tracking and it has miraculously updated to "Arrived July 30th".

I always assumed the point of tracking was so you knew where a package was at any moment in time, right?

The choice of shipping company seems to be a real penny-pinching decision from Glossybox. The boxes are not that heavy or large, so surely don't cost too much to send?


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 30, 2012)

According to the shipping company my GB was delivered top my town on Friday the 27. Even my small town Post Office can get it together enough to put in my PO Box by now. I don't know whats going on because the USPS site says it's in NJ still! I think I am going to cancel just because they use the crazy shipping service.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newgistics has it listed as being in my town, too, but it also says "departed". The last time I monitored the tracking from there, it took about a week to reach my mailbox from the time it listed the package as departed from MD. it usually takes an extra week from there. All in all, it takes a couple weeks to reach me. The shipping is so slow, an old donkey piled high with those pink boxes could get them to us faster.


 The shipping is so slow, an old donkey piled high with those pink boxes could get them to us faster. This actually made me LOL! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyrd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just cancelled. I haven't gotten a shipment notice. Haven't gotten my July box. I've emailed them but don't really care about getting the box because nothing I've seen this month excites me in the least. I have just about every beauty box subscription and I have never been able to cancel because I was always so worried about it being great the next month. No more. I am done with Glossybox.


 pleased to know i'm not the only one without a shipping notice, let alone a box. why oh why did i allow myself to sign up for 6mo?


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pleased to know i'm not the only one without a shipping notice, let alone a box. why oh why did i allow myself to sign up for 6mo?


 Contact them. They are slooooooooow but I think most of us have gotten shipping notices at least. Hopefully your box will be extra sparkley for the wait.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my box today and was really disappointed with it. 

It was the box with the gloss (that's actually something I will use), eyebrow pencil and hand/body emulsion samples.
I loved the first box, was kind of meh about the second box and this one just depressed me.  My money is better spent elsewhere.

There was only one product in it I see myself actually using.  Cancelled my subscription right after opening the box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sad to say I'm disappointed in my box. I would have loved the eyeshadow and the figs &amp; rouge and the perfume sample. Instead, I got ugly, sticky lipgloss, an eyebrow pencil which I would never use, and little packets of "hand and body emulsion". I might be canceling again.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 31, 2012)

So my stupid tracking finally updated, and it looks like it's out for delivery.  It shipped on 7/25, and it took 6 days to travel 11 miles.  I can run that distance in 1 1/2 hrs.  Geez.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 31, 2012)

This is like a month late, but I did buy the Wella hair treatment. loved the smell and saw noticeable results.. also it was only $14 on Amazon, so I was happy. 

In terms of this months box -- Wasnt all that happy. Hated the hair shampoo / conditioner -- made my hair dried out and awful. The mousse conditioner just was eaten up by my hair, didnt feel "conditioned" in any way. Yuck! Lip gloss I like even though its sticky. It looks nice and stays on a long time. Eyebrow pencil broke immediately and isnt really necessary for me I dont think. The "emulsion" was not nice. It smells like almonds, is in a foil packet. Ack. Overall a dissapointing box of products because they werent of very good quality, even if they were "worth" the money. I'll stick it out since last month I was super happy.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my stupid tracking finally updated, and it looks like it's out for delivery.  It shipped on 7/25, and it took 6 days to travel 11 miles.  I can run that distance in 1 1/2 hrs.  Geez.


 This.  Mine was in a suburb of Atlanta just under 11 miles away from me and sat there for 6 days.  It's just so WEIRD when you live in a large city that's usually a hub for mail and get things fairly quickly  Also, don't tell me it shipped on the 18th on the same coast, and I finally go it today.

That aside, I lucked out and got the eyeshadow in an optimum color for me.  It's Satin Doll, and it's lovely mauvey to pale pink shades.  I've been looking for a great matte mauve, and this is it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.  Mine was in a suburb of Atlanta just under 11 miles away from me and sat there for 6 days.  It's just so WEIRD when you live in a large city that's usually a hub for mail and get things fairly quickly  Also, don't tell me it shipped on the 18th on the same coast, and I finally go it today.
> ...


 Fingers crossed that I get a good box!  Yours sounds great.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sad to say I'm disappointed in my box. I would have loved the eyeshadow and the figs &amp; rouge and the perfume sample. Instead, I got ugly, sticky lipgloss, an eyebrow pencil which I would never use, and little packets of "hand and body emulsion". I might be canceling again.


 The lip gloss color I got was "Chocolate Cherry" and it's as fugly as it sounds. I guess if anyone is interested in a brow pencil, let me know...I'd trade it for a few perfume samples or something. I do like the smell of the shampoo and conditioner so I'll be trying that. The heel balm will be used, at least it's a nice size. Blah. I'm going to give it one more month, but they couldn't have picked worse items for me than a brow pencil (...who really uses a brow pencil???) and fugly brownish pink sticky lip gloss...

Also, last month I got my box in like, two days. Same shipping method, but it took over a week this time. WTF?


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine isn't scheduled to be here until the 8th unfortunately. So much for July box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

On a less crabby note, I tried the hand and body emulsion on my hands and I do like it for a hand cream...it does smell like almonds, the scent reminds me of the original Jergens scent which I like and it absorbed fast and the smell didn't stick around. I'd have been happier with a tube sample of this instead of the eyebrow pencil.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 31, 2012)

the eyebrow pencil breaks so easily........ grrrrrrrr.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The lip gloss color I got was "Chocolate Cherry" and it's as fugly as it sounds. I guess if anyone is interested in a brow pencil, let me know...I'd trade it for a few perfume samples or something. I do like the smell of the shampoo and conditioner so I'll be trying that. The heel balm will be used, at least it's a nice size. Blah. I'm going to give it one more month, but they couldn't have picked worse items for me than a brow pencil (...who really uses a brow pencil???) and fugly brownish pink sticky lip gloss...
> ...


 You took the words right out of my mouth!  Did you get the packets of hand cream?  Those seemed like they'd be good at least.

*Edited because I forgot the weird part...

I took the lid off of my eyebrow pencil and noticed a little hair on it...seriously looked like an eyebrow hair!  Wasn't going to use the pencil anyways, but I'm still just going to set it aside and keep telling myself it was just a makeup brush bristle or something...  That Ofra brand kinda gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my box today two days ahead of schedule!!! Woohooo!!!!

As usual I'm the only one who loves my box! I got the

eyeshadow in cocoa nudes
I don't currently have anything like it and I'm loving the pigmentation.

My

Blushed
 wasn't opened so I'm going to wait until later to smell it when I'm going somewhere.

I got the

Figs and Rouge in Sweet Geranium
Mine was melted and has not grit to it at all. I guess the heat melted it away. It's soooo nice. I put it on my cuticles for fantastic results.

I'm coloring my hair later so I can't use the shampoo and conditioner right away.

Everything is perfect and I'll use this entire box! Home run again for GB for me!!!

I can honestly say I haven't regretted one GB yet. I'm not familiar with any of the brands this month and that's what I love. Trying NEW products is so much fun. Sorry some of you are so disappointed.

I also got my Beauty Insider box today too so this is the BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.  Mine was in a suburb of Atlanta just under 11 miles away from me and sat there for 6 days.  It's just so WEIRD when you live in a large city that's usually a hub for mail and get things fairly quickly  Also, don't tell me it shipped on the 18th on the same coast, and I finally go it today.
> ...


My BFF got the Satin Doll too and it's gorgeous!!!

ETA: I decided to open the

Blushed
because I'm REALLY impatient and I noticed the towelette is sealed in there so that's good for those whose was opened. It should still be usable if you like the scent. I decided to wait and use it. I'm really curious because

perfume towelettes
is a new concept.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The lip gloss color I got was "Chocolate Cherry" and it's as fugly as it sounds. I guess if anyone is interested in a brow pencil, let me know...I'd trade it for a few perfume samples or something. I do like the smell of the shampoo and conditioner so I'll be trying that. The heel balm will be used, at least it's a nice size. Blah. I'm going to give it one more month, but they couldn't have picked worse items for me than a brow pencil (...who really uses a brow pencil???) and fugly brownish pink sticky lip gloss...
> ...


 If I don't get the brow pencil in my box, I might be up for trading. I'm interested in trying it out. I have tons of perfume samples.


----------



## singerchick (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine shipped out on the 18th, and the last update I have is that it checked into Atlanta early yesterday morning, but hasn't left yet. I don't live in Georgia, so it's still got a ways to go. My estimated arrival is Thursday or Friday, and I'm not sure it'll make it. If you haven't gotten your box, yet, you're not alone.

That said, I'm really looking forward to the heel cream, and that appears to be in both boxes. It looks like a good box this month (you know, for the most part).


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the lipgloss in chocolate cherry if anyone would like to trade. I haven't done a trade on here before so I would be willing to ship first. I would love to try out the eyeshadow if someone would rather have the gloss.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe my box actually arrived a couple days early this time. Not to mention I actually get my July box IN JULY!! That's a major feat for them! Lol. I'm happy to say that I got the box that I wanted. No eyebrow pencil for me. I really like everything in this box except for the yucky smelling shampoo and conditioner. Even the blush perfume sample smelled wonderful. It reminds me a bit of the perfume Pink Sugar-- which is my fave. I'm typing from my iPhone which can be a bit annoying because it keeps trying to autocorrect me. A blessing and a curse, for sure. My computer won't turn on because of this awful heat. I'll have to post a pic later, if I can get the darn thing up and running again.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know, I cancelled. The shipping just irked me to no end and all of the horror stories I keep hearing...it just wasn't worth if for the type of items I received. I gave the lip gloss to my MIL and the shampoo/conditioner is no good since it is clearly NOT for color treated hair. The only gem for me was the Fig balm, which I love since it is petroleum free. I'm sad and disappointed, however, with the over-all box. If BB and MyGam can do what they do for $10, then I expect a whole lotta sumthin' from Glossy Box for $21!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The lip gloss color I got was "Chocolate Cherry" and it's as fugly as it sounds. I guess if anyone is interested in a brow pencil, let me know...I'd trade it for a few perfume samples or something. I do like the smell of the shampoo and conditioner so I'll be trying that. The heel balm will be used, at least it's a nice size. Blah. I'm going to give it one more month, but they couldn't have picked worse items for me than a brow pencil (...who really uses a brow pencil???) and fugly brownish pink sticky lip gloss...
> ...


I use a brow pencil... I went overboard with plucking when I was 20 and my nice, full brows never came back. On one hand, it's nice to never have to pluck again and my eyebrows do always look fairly neat, but on the other hand, the full brow look is so fresh and natural. I started using a brow pencil by Lorac when I was planning my makeup for my wedding three years ago, and whenever I know I may have my photo taken I use it. I like BeneFit's BrowZing very well, but that Lorac pencil is so much faster to use, and I can do it in the car haha! I don't draw it on like the 50's ladies did, and I do think it looks natural... My brows also have always (naturally) been too far apart for my eyes/nose, so I can use a pencil to fill in the super sparse areas. This particular pencil says it's "universal" but I'm not sure it will work with my honey blonde hair. I guess I'll have to try it out!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 31, 2012)

I had canceled before the box arrived, and glad I did at this point.  The magazine was the part I was most excited about - and it isn't worth no $23!

I got the gloss box.  The gloss is in double-dipped (so pink and then corral with lots of shimmer.  After hearing the reviews of it's texture, I'm tempted to put it up for swap.  I have enough glosses (Fresh Sugars and UD)  that I love in similar shades and just bought a Burberry Lip Mist.  Who knows, maybe I'll try the Senna or research more.

I'll try the Hand and Body Emulsion after my pole fitness class on Wednesday.   And the heel rescue balm looks intriguing.

The shampoo smells good.  I'll try them out or throw them in my gym bag.  At least they're good size.

Kind of bummed to get Ofra in two boxes.  Their eye-shadow in Dumb Plum wasn't something I thought would suit me so it's unopened still and I'm hoping someone will trade at some point.   The pencil does not impress me.  I haven't swatched it but the brand just doesn't do anything for me.  Another trade item.

I'm usually down with trying everything in a box, but something about Ofra has made me want to stay away... 

The only good thing I can say is Glossybox introduced me to Burberry lip mists and I love those.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today two days ahead of schedule!!! Woohooo!!!!
> 
> ...


 I just read of couple pages of this thread, and I was thinking I might be the only one who liked her box! Glad to know I'm not alone. I got the box with

the Sienna lip gloss in Dreamglow, and I love the color, which is nice since last month I got that Ofra shadow in black, which I'll never use.

I would be super duper excited about the Sebastien hair products if my hair were color-treated at all. Wonder if it works to enhance natural highlights? Kind of weird that everyone got that in their boxes, since obviously not everyone has color-treated hair. Oh, well -- I have a friend who colors her hair and has a LOT of it (jealous), so maybe I'll give her mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 31, 2012)

When do they charge for August now? Anyone knows?


----------



## Kittables (Jul 31, 2012)

> I just read of couple pages of this thread, and I was thinking I might be the only one who liked her box! Glad to know I'm not alone. I got the box with the Sienna lip gloss in Dreamglow, and I love the color, which is nice since last month I got that Ofra shadow in black, which I'll never use. I would be super duper excited about the Sebastien hair products if my hair were color-treated at all. Wonder if it works to enhance natural highlights? Kind of weird that everyone got that in their boxes, since obviously not everyone has color-treated hair. Oh, well -- I have a friend who colors her hair and has a LOT of it (jealous), so maybe I'll give her mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I guess they figured the majority of women dye their hair. *shrug* Not me. I have been considering dying it red. Anyone familiar with Karen Gillan? That shade. I just figured out what the smell of that shampoo reminds me of-- bubbles! Not a good scent. Very soapy.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, I cancelled. The shipping just irked me to no end and all of the horror stories I keep hearing...it just wasn't worth if for the type of items I received. I gave the lip gloss to my MIL and the shampoo/conditioner is no good since it is clearly NOT for color treated hair. The only gem for me was the Fig balm, which I love since it is petroleum free. I'm sad and disappointed, however, with the over-all box.* If BB and MyGam can do what they do for $10, then I expect a whole lotta sumthin' from Glossy Box for $21!*


 exactly! i don't think that extra money is going anywhere besides their pockets!


----------



## Max88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got my box today...I was really hoping to get the Senna eye shadow trio or at least the Fig and Rouge balm. I cancelled last week, I can't deal with the payment schedule, so this was my last box and I was hoping for something I could use. Anyone who received the Senna in Cocoa Nudes willing to trade for anything in my box? Here's my box...

.



Heel Rescue Balm

Brow Pencil

Shampoo-Conditioner

Lipgloss

Hand and Body Emulsion wipes.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just read of couple pages of this thread, and I was thinking I might be the only one who liked her box!


 You're definitely not alone -- I also really liked my box! The only item I immediately put up on my trade thread was the hand &amp; body emulsion, and that was an 'extra' anyway.

I was a little disappointed when I checked this thread, though -- I'd actually been avoiding it because I didn't want to spoil myself, so when I got the shampoo &amp; conditioner for color-treated hair, I thought the box was customized with regard to my beauty profile, since I do have color-treated hair. But since everyone's getting that, I guess I can't give Glossybox as many points as I was originally tempted to. Still, I'm happy for me. 




 I can't really use the shampoo since I need an anti-dandruff shampoo, but I won't be devastated if I can't swap it away. Maybe I can use it when I travel, on short trips.

I got the gloss (chocolate cherry for me) and I'd have been happier with the eyeshadow (it seems, like almost everyone who got the gloss) but out of the possible color combinations this is the one I like the best so I still count myself lucky.

I think the best part is that last night, I was looking in the mirror and noticed some bald patches in my eyebrows, and I thought to myself, "I should probably invest in a brow pencil." And lo and behold... my Glossybox arrives today and I get a brow pencil! 



 And I've been wanting a foot creme for a while for my rough, calloused feet, so I'm pretty excited for the heel gel, too. So all in all, I'm very happy with my box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 31, 2012)

I know that the general consensus is that a lot of people don't have color treated hair and weren't totally thrilled with it but for the ladies who love the shampoo and conditioner, I found it on sale  on Overstock.com.  Is that okay to share?  No codes or referrals or anything, I was just pricing it to see if it was worth it for a trade, I'm sorting my trades out right now.  The 8.4 oz shampoo and 8.4 oz conditioner come as a set and are on sale for $18.95.  When I clicked this link it said that shipping and handling would be free if I bought it within 2 hours, they have a little countdown clock.  Hope this helps someone!

http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Sebastian-Multi-tone-Color-Ignite-Shampoo-and-Conditioner-Set/6522600/product.html


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the box with the lipgloss. I got it in Chocolate Cherry which is actually really pretty! It's dual ended and has a metallic color on one end (kinda like a metallic mauvey brown) and a creamy pink color on the other with some sparkles in it. I haven't swatched it yet but I plan on keeping it. I'm one who can never really have too many lip glosses! LOL! As soon as I tried swatching the eyebrow pencil, the tip broke off. Hmmmm... not liking the quality so far. I managed to swatch the color and it is nice though so hopefully I won't have any more breakage. NOT crazy about getting two packet samples in a $21.00 box!! A travel size bottle or tube is what I'm expecting to see in this box... not packets. So that was a huge thumbs down. My hair is not colored so the shampoo and conditioner samples do me no good... but I'll hang on to them because I may color my hair down the road, LOL! They smell nice at least! I'm looking forward to trying the Pedix Feet Heel Rescue balm also. Am I happy with this box? Somewhat. Do I think it's worth 21.00? No. Did I cancel? YES.
I finally got my box and Just thought I'd share my opinions in the spoiler.


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I don't get the brow pencil in my box, I might be up for trading. I'm interested in trying it out. I have tons of perfume samples.


I got the brow pencil if you want to trade something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 31, 2012)

_*I am really excited that I got the heel cream, I live in FL and always wear flip-flops, so my heels are always on the rough side. I was using the Gold Bond one for awhile but it only works for my feet if I use it like 3 times WITH socks all night...and still have to buff each time...well maybe that is not too bad. LOL*_


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _*I am really excited that I got the heel cream, I live in FL and always wear flip-flops, so my heels are always on the rough side. I was using the Gold Bond one for awhile but it only works for my feet if I use it like 3 times WITH socks all night...and still have to buff each time...well maybe that is not too bad. LOL*_


 off topic but have you tried the ped egg? usually as seen on tv is a scam, but that little gem is amazing..


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> off topic but have you tried the ped egg? usually as seen on tv is a scam, but that little gem is amazing..


I am a little embarrassed to admit I have one of these. Not sure why. She's right though, they work great. I wear sandals pretty much all the time so my heels get super dry. I use that like twice a month and then moisturize and it really smooths out my feet.

Back on topic, I'm looking forward to the heel cream too. Hope I get it.


----------



## LunaSelene (Jul 31, 2012)

I was truly looking forward to the rose and fig balm and the eyeshadow and it sucks that I got the brow pencil and lip gloss in my box this month... I am very disappointed



. I'm very fair so the brow pencil would be too dark for me and while the gloss looks very nice, I just personally do not like glosses.

This is first box where I really felt like it was a waste of money for me. The heel balm seems to be the only item I'm interested in and will likely use. I'll see how next month goes, but I'm discouraged and ready to cancel.

If anyone was interested, I'd be up for a trade. Even for the shampoo/conditioner (it has SLS in it and I can't use it either).


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 31, 2012)

Received my box tonight. I received the eye shadow in Satin Doll (the colors are just really lovely) and the balm. Really happy with what I got. I was so annoyed when I first learned that we were getting shampoo/conditioner for colored hair. But it's taken so long for me to receive my box that I'm already over it. I like the way the shampoo smells and if it's safe for colored hair it will be fine on non-colored too (and from earlier posts, it might not really be all that good for colored hair). I had canceled but now I'm second guessing myself. Ugh, I just don't want to miss out on something great. Good thing my drug of choice is beauty subs. Always looking for that next makeup "high."


----------



## mermuse (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Received my box tonight. I received the eye shadow in Satin Doll (the colors are just really lovely) and the balm. Really happy with what I got. I was so annoyed when I first learned that we were getting shampoo/conditioner for colored hair. But it's taken so long for me to receive my box that I'm already over it. I like the way the shampoo smells and if it's safe for colored hair it will be fine on non-colored too (and from earlier posts, it might not really be all that good for colored hair).
> 
> I had canceled but now I'm second guessing myself. Ugh, I just don't want to miss out on something great. Good thing my drug of choice is beauty subs. Always looking for that next makeup "high."


 
Awesome!  Box twins!  Aren't those colors lovely?

I first liked that the shampoo was for colored hair simply because I assumed/hoped it was sulfate free &amp; I've been doing sulfate free shampoo and soaps for a while now.  Wrong.  At least it's good to strip the oil out of my hair if I do develop build up, so I'm going to try it periodically for that.  I used it today &amp; it's not so bad.  I won't buy it, but it is probably not bad to have hanging around.

I'm pretty happy with the products for the most part, though, especially my variation.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 31, 2012)

A couple people have complained about the Caswell-Massey almond &amp; aloe emulsion since they are foil packets but I am not sure that's fair - they are specifically mentioned as "a special surprise treat" above and beyond the 5 deluxe samples in the box. While I am not as enamored of the choice of samples as I might like, I do have to give Glossybox props for including 2 full size cosmetics and actual deluxe sized samples in this box. There was nothing like the Jouer micro-sample or the practically empty Dr Jart's tubes that Birchbox has been dealing with. I think Glossybox has definitely struggled but I am going to hang with them for a little longer and see if they can get their act together.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree, I am thrilled with my 2 full size products! Not to mention the generous size of the other 3 "deluxe" samples! I'm really enjoying GB so far. Their samples are getting really good use compared to some of the other samples I've been getting from my other subs.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 31, 2012)

I am glad that the Caswell-Massey packets were an extra as I found the smell off putting. I opened one squirted a little out and thee the packet away! Other one I am going to give away!


----------



## Shayna11 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm confused about the surveys.  I had one product available to survey and it was one that I didn't receive in my box.  Is anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 31, 2012)

Got my box tonight. I never did get a shipping notice or a reply from Glossybox about my lack of shipping notice. I got the lipgloss box. This is the first box of all my subs where I will not use 1 thing in it. Not one. Time to learn how to make a trade thread.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 31, 2012)

mine arrived today though i never got a shipping notice.  i'm reserving judgment on the products until i actually try them though i can see getting plenty of use out of everything i received.  i got the ofra and the senna products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A couple people have complained about the Caswell-Massey almond &amp; aloe emulsion since they are foil packets but I am not sure that's fair - they are specifically mentioned as "a special surprise treat" above and beyond the 5 deluxe samples in the box. While I am not as enamored of the choice of samples as I might like, I do have to give Glossybox props for including 2 full size cosmetics and actual deluxe sized samples in this box. There was nothing like the Jouer micro-sample or the practically empty Dr Jart's tubes that Birchbox has been dealing with. I think Glossybox has definitely struggled but I am going to hang with them for a little longer and see if they can get their act together.


 My only complaint about those packets was that I like the product enough that I'd rather have a deluxe sample of that than either of my full sized products! lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 31, 2012)

Completely off topic, but I've been on this site all day since it seems to be the only "safe" place on the Internet where someone hasn't posted an Olympic spoiler!


----------



## missionista (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the eyebrow pencil/lipgloss box!  Hooray!   I'm most excited for the heel balm because my feet really need the help.  I don't have color treated hair, but the BF does, so at least he can get use out of the shampoo/conditioner, and it sounds like I could use those too.  The lipgloss is pretty, and I'm a little unsure about the eyebrow pencil.  Overall it's a pretty good box for me.  I'm committed for 6 months.  Based on what I've seen so far, I probably won't renew at the end of 6 months, but I'm enjoying it all in the meantime.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2012)

I was extremely disappointed in my box, and not just because I didn't get the items I wanted _[yeah, I'm a loser with box envy]_. Expand the spoiler for more info and pics:

Well, here's my box.


Alessandro International Pedix Heel Rescue Balm (1oz)
Figs &amp; Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm in Sweet Geranium (0.26oz)
Sebastian Color Ignite Multi Tone Shampoo (1.7oz)
Sebastian Color Ignite Multi Tone Conditioner (1.65oz)
Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer (0.34 oz)
Extra: Ruddy Water Blushed Fragrance (1 pouch)








Everything looks good, right? Well, not really.






Here is just one of several things I hated, nothing to do with box envy:


First of all, this is a drugstore brand. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a snob that hates drugstore cosmetics, but when I sign up for a service that promises "creme-de-la-creme of international brands" and wants me to pay more than twice the price of a Birchbox_ [actually, make that 4 times if you consider Birchbox's amazing points system]_, the last thing I expect to see in my box is something that I can get at Walmart. 
Second complaint - poor quality control! Both Sebastian and Glossybox are guilty here. This "color protection shampoo" is deadly for color treated hair, as it contains not one but TWO sulfates and both of them are second and third ingredients after water. I don't know why Sebastian decided that sulfates can protect your hair color, because we all know they do the exact opposite of that. Here is a good quote from buzzle.com, not the most elite website but I just like how they worded it simply and accurately: _*"Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* is also harmful to color treated hair as it tends to fade the color with every wash. As a result, you might have to color your hair very frequently, which in turn leads to more damage to your hair."_ 
If you want to see more pictures of this disastrous box and lip gloss swatches, check out my blog (link under my avatar).


----------



## Max88 (Jul 31, 2012)

My trade list if anyone is interested in trading their *Senna Eyeshadow Trio.*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2100#post_1913945


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was extremely disappointed in my box, and not just because I didn't get the items I wanted _[yeah, I'm a loser with box envy]_. Expand the spoiler for more info and pics:
> 
> ...


Sebastian may be a drugstore brand, but it's expensive and I would have never purchased it. I'm glad I got a chance to try it. It's not like they gave us Suave or White Rain.

Love your blog and totally agree about the heel balm. It's really nice. I get a mint smell as well. Someone mentioned cat pee but mine was a nice light mint.


----------



## Dots (Jul 31, 2012)

> I am a little embarrassed to admit I have one of these. Not sure why. She's right though, they work great. I wear sandals pretty much all the time so my heels get super dry. I use that like twice a month and then moisturize and it really smooths out my feet. Back on topic, I'm looking forward to the heel cream too. Hope I get it.





> _*I am really excited that I got the heel cream, I live in FL and always wear flip-flops, so my heels are always on the rough side. I was using the Gold Bond one for awhile but it only works for my feet if I use it like 3 times WITH socks all night...and still have to buff each time...well maybe that is not too bad. LOL*_ Â





> off topic but have you tried the ped egg? usually as seen on tv is a scam, but that little gem is amazing..


 Sadly, The Ped Egg didn't do much for me, but I have rough feet since I wear flip flops and sandals for much of the year and the absolute BEST purchase I have ever made for my feet is the Diamancel Foot File and they have a buffer, too! They are a little pricey but like no other foot product! I have very arched feet and so the ball of my feet tend to get rough but this smooths it all down, nothing else has ever worked like this. Okay, stepping off my soap box now. Lol!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2012)

I tried to look at Sebastian positively, but the sulfates are killing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And wow I'm surprised someone said that about the heel balm, I thought the scent was very pleasant. Mmm, maybe I have discovered my secret fetish, I am attracted to cat pee! 







> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sebastian may be a drugstore brand, but it's expensive and I would have never purchased it. I'm glad I got a chance to try it. It's not like they gave us Suave or White Rain.
> 
> Love your blog and totally agree about the heel balm. It's really nice. I get a mint smell as well. Someone mentioned cat pee but mine was a nice light mint.


----------



## arendish (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Completely off topic, but I've been on this site all day since it seems to be the only "safe" place on the Internet where someone hasn't posted an Olympic spoiler!


I went to Facebook and saw a gymnastics spoiler immediately, so I angrily closed the tab and came to MUT. Ughhh. I just got off work and haven't had time to catch up on my DVR'd Olympics.

In other news, my Glossybox should finally be here tomorrow. After being somewhere in the limbo between Fishers, IN and my city (which is like an hour away) for four business days. I hope I get the eyeshadow box. Otherwise, it will be relatively pointless for me. The entire thing might go up for trade besides the heel balm and the Figs and Rose stuff.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused about the surveys.  I had one product available to survey and it was one that I didn't receive in my box.  Is anyone else having problems with it?


 I didn't have any available from last month until today.  I'd even emailed them and they said they were having problems &amp; would announce when things were up and running.  Now, when I check in, I have last month's products only.  I think their website is still buggy right now.


----------



## brigittedsm (Aug 1, 2012)

I canceled. I was pretty happy with the previous months boxes but the sulfates in the shampoo and the crap conditioner just killed it for me. For those of you WITH colored hair, I recommend staying AWAY from the shampoo and conditioner they sent. The sulfates, sodium, and silicones are going to strip your color and dry out your hair. Just sayin'.

BTW, for cancellations am I supposed to get an email response back confirming? I would hate for them to bill me after I emailed them to cancel... &gt;_&lt;



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm coloring my hair later so I can't use the shampoo and conditioner right away.





> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is like a month late, but I did buy the Wella hair treatment. loved the smell and saw noticeable results.. also it was only $14 on Amazon, so I was happy.
> 
> In terms of this months box -- Wasnt all that happy. Hated the hair shampoo / conditioner -- made my hair dried out and awful. The mousse conditioner just was eaten up by my hair, didnt feel "conditioned" in any way. Yuck!





> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, I cancelled. The shipping just irked me to no end and all of the horror stories I keep hearing...it just wasn't worth if for the type of items I received. I gave the lip gloss to my MIL and the shampoo/conditioner is no good since it is clearly NOT for color treated hair.





> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be super duper excited about the Sebastien hair products if my hair were color-treated at all. Wonder if it works to enhance natural highlights? Kind of weird that everyone got that in their boxes, since obviously not everyone has color-treated hair. Oh, well -- I have a friend who colors her hair and has a LOT of it (jealous), so maybe I'll give her mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to look at Sebastian positively, but the sulfates are killing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And wow I'm surprised someone said that about the heel balm, I thought the scent was very pleasant. Mmm, maybe I have discovered my secret fetish, I am attracted to cat pee!


----------



## CiciAnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Am i the only one who hasn't gotten a tracking email yet? I'm yet to recieve anything stating my glossybox has shipped.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used the eye shadow this morning.  Love!  Have never used mineral shadow before.  Pigment was great.  Will be curious to see how long it lasts!  But I'm definitely a happy camper here.  No box envy for the first time ever.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the eye shadow this morning.  Love!  Have never used mineral shadow before.  Pigment was great.  Will be curious to see how long it lasts!  But I'm definitely a happy camper here.  No box envy for the first time ever.


I'm wearing mine today too. Cocoa nudes are so pretty. They blend really, really well. I'm pleased. It's also my first mineral shadow.


----------



## arendish (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, I got the box I didn't want. While I'm angry at myself for resubbing, this nails the lid on the coffin for the relationship between Glossybox and I. I'm not even curious about next month. I can now cancel without thinking something better will come.


----------



## reepy (Aug 1, 2012)

I got the mineral eye shadow in Cloud 9 (blues).  Anyone want to trade colors?


----------



## arendish (Aug 1, 2012)

Now that I'm 1000% done with GB, what beauty sub other than BB do you recommend?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now that I'm 1000% done with GB, what beauty sub other than BB do you recommend?


 I love Sample Society.  The items are not as sexy as BB and definitely tend toward skincare and haircare over makeup, but the products and sample sizes are fabulous.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now that I'm 1000% done with GB, what beauty sub other than BB do you recommend?


  Myglam has definitely been stepping it up here lately. I resubbed last month (after cancelling Glossybox) just in time to get the July bag which I felt was a great bag!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, I was almost in shock that I actually received it in July. I got the eyeshadow box, mine is in the color "Satin Doll". I have been with them from the begining and honestly, I am not impressed. I have been much happier with my Birchbox and MyGlam. I cancelled, I will save my $21 for something else.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sebastian may be a drugstore brand, but it's expensive and I would have never purchased it. I'm glad I got a chance to try it. It's not like they gave us Suave or White Rain.
> ...


 HAHA, I literally LOL'ed at the Suave/White Rain comment, AND the CAT PEE. HAHAHA!!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2012)

On another note, I ended up getting the eyebrow pencil (which is what I wanted) and it is the perfect color for me. I can see how it's not a universal color though. I guess I got lucky with that one.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my July box today. Got sebastian shampoo and conditioner, Ofra eyebrown pencil, Senna lip gloss, Caswell-Massey Almond and Aloe, and the Alessandro heel cream. I haven't tried any yet.


----------



## natalievi (Aug 1, 2012)

This is my second month with GlossyBox. I was excited at first to be able to sign up, but after the 2nd month I feel overall unimpressed. I did use most of the products from the first box but I just can't justify the $21 for it.

I cancelled a couple of weeks ago, but I received my last July/August one (sad face) today. Here's what was in it:







Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo/Conditioner

Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Emulsion

Alessandro Pedix Free Heel Rescue Balm

Senna Gloss in Chocolate Cherry

Ofra Universal Brow Pencil


----------



## brio444 (Aug 1, 2012)

Totally hate my box.  I just paid $21 for heel cream and two packets of whatever lotion because I won't use the rest.  The eyebrow pencil I wouldn't use even it it were in a shade anywhere near universal (too dark for me), I won't use the shampoo/cond because of the ingredients (I don't use silicone in my hair), and the lipgloss in brown/pink is definitely not a color I can wear (redheads + brown gloss = BLECH.)

So, I'm bummed.  Keep or chuck?  If this were a birchbox I would be like, meh, it sucked but it was $10.  For $24 (NY tax)... grr.  Not impressed.  I'm not even impressed with the shampoo/conditioner size if I could use it.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 1, 2012)

Needless to say I'd love to trade my brow pencil, shampoo/conditioner and lipgloss for... anything really.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my second month with GlossyBox. I was excited at first to be able to sign up, but after the 2nd month I feel overall unimpressed. I did use most of the products from the first box but I just can't justify the $21 for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2012)

I hated that gloss... I was wondering if they added glue to the formula somehow XD



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup that's my box. The gloss is super duper sticky. The heel cream is really nice and definitely my favorite thing in the box. The eyebrow pencil is a little dark for me but I can put it on lightly. Don't color my hair but I might give those to my mom.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Well GB is sending me a replacement - finally - for my June box, refunded the $21 for July AND is sending me a July box. The rep sent me a tracking # for both. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 2, 2012)

I am easy to please as far as contents of the box, but I find it really annoying that I can't give feedback right away. Is anyone else bothered by this, or am I just neurotic? :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good. I figured there had to be some error. I couldn't get CS to STOP calling me!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well GB is sending me a replacement - finally - for my June box, refunded the $21 for July AND is sending me a July box. The rep sent me a tracking # for both. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't love it either. This really isn't worth $21.



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally hate my box.  I just paid $21 for heel cream and two packets of whatever lotion because I won't use the rest.  The eyebrow pencil I wouldn't use even it it were in a shade anywhere near universal (too dark for me), I won't use the shampoo/cond because of the ingredients (I don't use silicone in my hair), and the lipgloss in brown/pink is definitely not a color I can wear (redheads + brown gloss = BLECH.)
> 
> So, I'm bummed.  Keep or chuck?  If this were a birchbox I would be like, meh, it sucked but it was $10.  For $24 (NY tax)... grr.  Not impressed.  I'm not even impressed with the shampoo/conditioner size if I could use it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I've decided to unsubscribe again. It's just not worth even close to $21 for me...that's a lot of money to spend on some heel cream, sulfate-filled shampoo, and the world's worst lip gloss.


----------



## lilyelement (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well GB is sending me a replacement - finally - for my June box, refunded the $21 for July AND is sending me a July box. The rep sent me a tracking # for both. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


 Hope you get it soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still having issues with mine, and pretty much any email I send just results in them saying they shipped it.

They supposedly set my June replacement box via priority mail on the 23rd, but tracking hasn't updated from the "Electronic Shipping Info Received". Doesn't priority mail take 2-3 days to deliver?

My July box has had the same status (Departed Shipping Partner Facility) since July 27th, so I'm wondering if I'll get that one either.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone thinks the brow pencil could sub as an eyeliner?


----------



## mermuse (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am easy to please as far as contents of the box, but I find it really annoying that I can't give feedback right away. Is anyone else bothered by this, or am I just neurotic? :/


 They are just having problems with their website/surveys right now.  That's not their intention, I'm sure.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've decided to unsubscribe again. It's just not worth even close to $21 for me...that's a lot of money to spend on some heel cream, sulfate-filled shampoo, and the world's worst lip gloss.


 Agreed.  They billed me on 7/12,  I cancelled 7/20, got my tired July box yesterday 8/1.  They didn't seal the the contents wrapped in papera nd the ribbon was just thrown  in the box.  Glad the products were not used and didn't spill this time!     They're un-professional, arrogant and they don't know or care about giving excellent customer service and about how consumers feel about their service.  Glad to not be supporting bad business practices.  C-ya GB! No regrets!  Shout out to Birchbox!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

As much as I was unhappy with how long it took for a resolution (which is still pending) I think the problem Glossybox is that it's growing too fast in such a short amount of time. I don't think they anticipated it would be as popular as it has been and thus do not have adequate staff on board to handle things (much like when MyGlam first started). The question is can they learn from their mistakes, rectify those mistakes and put into place an excellent team to handle customer service? I don't know. This is why I won't restart my Glossybox subscription in the near future BUT I'm willing to give them another chance down the road. The products are good products, can't say they're sending out cheap junk, BUT at $21 a month I except better service from them. If Birchbox can have good products and excellent CS for $10 a month other companies can as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed.  They billed me on 7/12,  I cancelled 7/20, got my tired July box yesterday 8/1.  They didn't seal the the contents wrapped in papera nd the ribbon was just thrown  in the box.  Glad the products were not used and didn't spill this time!     They're un-professional, arrogant and they don't know or care about giving excellent customer service and about how consumers feel about their service.  Glad to not be supporting bad business practices.  C-ya GB! No regrets!  Shout out to Birchbox!


I've read about those accounts on here but my personal experience couldn't be farther from this assessment. All my boxes have been perfectly packaged, nothing spilled, no customer service problems, no billing problems. If I had never seen this thread I would be totally oblivious to any negative issues. They are, in my opinion, so much better than BB it isn't even a contest. My last BB had 5 foil packets, a tiny perfume sample, and I can't even remember the rest so that's how exciting it was. Not to mention my face wash that was expired and smelled like vomit back in April.

I truly believe if you put GB products in a BB everyone would love them more. I think feelings about the GB the company affect feelings about the products. I'm really sorry some of you couldn't have the same good experience I'm having.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

The only thing I like about Glossybox right now is the pink box.  But that's a pricey box.  Not interested in giving them another chance.  I think that if they were honest with their subscribers and explained that they're a new business and didn't expect the popularity so fast etc., people would accept that and work with them.  I know there was a short time that Birch box was experinecing that, but they handled it with the utmost profesionalism with apologies that were individual.  Instead GB really took it personal that people were complaining, would delete negative comments from FB and CS were rude and they would send blanket responses to everyone, were dishonest and the list goes on.  I'd rather support another business, although I'm trying to keep it at 3 right now.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel you.  The only item that piqued my ineterst was the heel cream.  They didn't wrap and seal the items in my box, just thrown in.  Ribbon was thrown in, not tied. Luckily no products were used or spilled this time.  Not excited about the shampoo/conditioner; will use the hand cream, heel cream.  I never use eybrow pencil, I supoose it could be used as an eyeliner.  I read comments about people being unhappy with BB, but it's $10 and if you get a tired box some months, you know a good one will be coming around at some point and it doesn't hurt your pocket as much as $21 or more.  They won't please us all of the time, but most of the time I'm really psyched


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to try that as I don't use eye brow pwncil.


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the mineral eye shadow in Cloud 9 (blues).  Anyone want to trade colors?


 I got the same ones and was also considering a trade. I haven't worn blue eyeshadow since the 80s! Does anyone that got Cloud 9 have pics or suggestions on how to wear these colors? Maybe if I knew the right way to apply them it might look okay. I'm just so used to wearing browns.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 2, 2012)

I got my box today. It's alright. But I really wish I had gotten the eyeshadow instead of the lipgloss. Thankfully the lipgloss colors I received are totally nice though.

One side is Moonbeam and the other is a pretty pink. It's missing the name sticker on that side though.

I'll totally use all the products in the box, I just don't personally feel like it was worth the money for the box. I know shipping is expensive though, so that probably plays into things.

I don't think the box is terrible, but I already have MyGlam and Birchbox, so I feel like I'd rather keep those instead of having this one. I cancelled my Glossybox last week just so I don't get billed for August, and I don't regret it at all.


----------



## tilliefairy (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm confused. I thought that if you got the box with the gloss you also got the eyebrow pencil? I looked and looked and didn't find one. I really don't know what to do cuz I already canceled. Don't know if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused. I thought that if you got the box with the gloss you also got the eyebrow pencil? I looked and looked and didn't find one. I really don't know what to do cuz I already canceled. Don't know if it's worth the hassle.


 Not necessarily--I think some people got the gloss and the balm too.  I think the box variations were:


All: Shampoo, conditioner, heel balm
2 items from: Eye shadow, lip gloss, lip balm, brow pencil
1 item from: Blushed towelette, Caswell-Massey sachets


----------



## GSDFoster (Aug 2, 2012)

This is my second month with Glossybox, I have actually been pretty happy with them.  I got a 1-yr subscription, so I am paying about 18.50/month (no tax).  I haven't had any leakage or credit card problems, and my boxes have been well package/ribbons tied into bows.  I can't say that I love everything in the boxes, but they definitely prompt me to try products/brands I don't normally use. 

I got the box with lipgloss and brow pencil this time, fortunately for me, the brow pencil is a perfect match.  The lipgloss is a bit on the sticky side, but I will still use it.  The heel cream has a light minty smell, which I like.  I've never used Sebastian hair products before, will have to see how that goes. 

I got my first box in the first week of July (June box), and my July box on August 1st.  My July box sat at the Newgistics facility for a week before it started moving.  Not a big deal for me though, as long as I get them about a month apart.  So far so good


----------



## calexxia (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I truly believe if you put GB products in a BB everyone would love them more. I think feelings about the GB the company affect feelings about the products. I'm really sorry some of you couldn't have the same good experience I'm having.


 I'm not so sure it's a BB/GB dichotomy, since so many have voiced irritation w/BB in the last few months, too. I DO think it's because so many people are comparing GB to the other established GB franchises.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It's alright. But I really wish I had gotten the eyeshadow instead of the lipgloss. Thankfully the lipgloss colors I received are totally nice though.
> 
> ...


 Cheers to you!  I hope you don't get billed, I cancelled and they sure did bill me right away!  Didn't even have a chance to receive the previous box and then dislike it, then cancel the new one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One side is Moonbeam and the other is a pretty pink. It's missing the name sticker on that side though.
> ...


 I think the "Moonbeam" is the name of the duo together, not each individual color. I have "Dreamglow" and the sticker is also only on one side. I looked up the color options on the Senna website, and it appeared there was only one name. I guess that makes it easier, but it would be nice to have the individual colors in case someone wanted to purchase the one they really liked without the other.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 3, 2012)

That almond body and hand emulsion stuff.... I LOVE it. I can definitely see how the fragrance wouldn't be appealing to everyone, but I find it intoxicating. I might buy a full-size, and I already have more lotions than I know what to do with, haha!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 3, 2012)

I think they should do away with box variations because of the box envy factor. Sure, not everyone uses every kind of makeup product.. but how is it really fair for someone to be receiving lipgloss and pencil (which I got) vs. someone who got balm, and eyeshadow palette? The same with last month, I didn't get the Shea butter, kinerase and mascara (which seemed like a package deal), and instead got eyeshadow primer, VBeaut creme (almost seemed like an empty product).

I like the magazine, but it's disappointing they don't utilize the magazine to highlight the products that are in the box. Instead, most of the products they recommend and are excited about are either out of a reasonable price range or ones that totally get our hopes up for upcoming boxes. Hey, I like to dream as much as the next girl that I'll be seeing Chanel in these boxes (but it's my understanding Chanel doesn't colloborate with makeup subscription services).


----------



## tauwillow (Aug 3, 2012)

With all the talk of sulfates in the shampoo &amp; conditioner, I'd love to know what everyone's favorite color safe hair products are.  I've been using Victoria's Secret color products, but found they also have sulfates.  :/  I'd love to know some decent options out there!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all the talk of sulfates in the shampoo &amp; conditioner, I'd love to know what everyone's favorite color safe hair products are.  I've been using Victoria's Secret color products, but found they also have sulfates.  :/  I'd love to know some decent options out there!


 Most shampoos out there labeled as being for color treated hair actually have sulfates! I do use shampoos with sulfates sometimes, but I definitely understand why people get irritated. 

Some good ones I have used are (note: these are not necessarily labeled for color treated hair, but they are sulfate free and more gentle):

Organix (can get at Walmart, CVS, etc. Lots of yummy scents).

L'Oreal Everpure, Evercreme, Everstrong, etc (different lines)

Aveeno Pure Renewal

Alba

Burt's Bees

 Back to Basics

Pureology

Aubrey Organics

Kiss My Face

I'm sure there are lots more, but those are the ones I have tried. I really love the Organix Pomegranate and Green Tea and Vanilla ones, though I wish the bottles were bigger. I like the way Everpure works, but I don't care for the smell. I like Aveeno. My least favorite of these is probably Pureology...the shampoo is nice enough, but I dislike the conditioner.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused. I thought that if you got the box with the gloss you also got the eyebrow pencil? I looked and looked and didn't find one. I really don't know what to do cuz I already canceled. Don't know if it's worth the hassle.


 I received the eyebrow pencil and the gloss.  Since you canceled, they probably won't care to replace it and I don't think it's worth the hassle.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all the talk of sulfates in the shampoo &amp; conditioner, I'd love to know what everyone's favorite color safe hair products are.  I've been using Victoria's Secret color products, but found they also have sulfates.  :/  I'd love to know some decent options out there!


 I live &amp; swear by the Rainforest Radiance conditioner from The Body Shop. I last colored my hair in mid-March. I started using the conditioner in mid-May, and I had SO many people come up to me and ask if I'd colored my hair recently! So not only did it protect the color, it really made it glow and stand out!

I happen to have a travel-size sample up for trade if anyone wants to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The shampoo, too, though I don't use that one myself (need an anti-dandruff shampoo). Got them in a kit but don't need them since I already have the full-size and a travel-size version.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not necessarily--I think some people got the gloss and the balm too.  I think the box variations were:
> 
> ...


 I think so, but it was probably more like:

Eyeshadow or lip gloss

brow pencil or balm

Although I don't know if anyone got eyeshadow and brow pencil.  I just noticed the balm in both gloss and shadow boxes.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 3, 2012)

From the drugstore brands I really like Aveeno, Burt's Bees, Alba, Jason and Nature's Gate; and my more expensive faves are Aveda, Hair Rules and Gloss Moderne.



> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all the talk of sulfates in the shampoo &amp; conditioner, I'd love to know what everyone's favorite color safe hair products are.  I've been using Victoria's Secret color products, but found they also have sulfates.  :/  I'd love to know some decent options out there!


----------



## mlsephora (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> off topic but have you tried the ped egg? usually as seen on tv is a scam, but that little gem is amazing..


*Actually I have but it didn't work for me...I guess my feet are just too dry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Thanks for the help though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Actually I have but it didn't work for me...I guess my feet are just too dry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> ...


I'm really enjoying the heel balm! I'm also a Florida girl that wears flip flops 360 days out of the year and my feet haven't been this soft ever!


----------



## singerchick (Aug 3, 2012)

My box finally made it yesterday evening, and I got the gloss/balm variation. Honestly, I'm really happy with this month's box. If you're interested, here's a link to my un-boxing blog post: (deleted link per Terms of Service)


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally made it yesterday evening, and I got the gloss/balm variation. Honestly, I'm really happy with this month's box. If you're interested, here's a link to my un-boxing blog post: http://adorablenapalm.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-glossy-is-your-box-july-glossybox.html


I REALLY like your gloss!!! It's so pretty. I got the eyeshadow and I'm really liking it. Glosses are my weakness though.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally made it yesterday evening, and I got the gloss/balm variation. Honestly, I'm really happy with this month's box. If you're interested, here's a link to my un-boxing blog post: http://adorablenapalm.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-glossy-is-your-box-july-glossybox.html


Oh and your blog has single-handedly convinced me to find some Ben Nye Final Seal! Great review!


----------



## singerchick (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I REALLY like your gloss!!! It's so pretty. I got the eyeshadow and I'm really liking it. Glosses are my weakness though.


 I was really hoping for the eyeshadows, but I can't get over how pretty this gloss ended up being!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh and your blog has single-handedly convinced me to find some Ben Nye Final Seal! Great review!


 Thank you so much!! I really can't recommend that product enough, and I'm so glad  you enjoyed the post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 3, 2012)

Box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I could be as happy as you are about it. I unsubscribed several weeks ago and hoped that my last box would at least be worth the money spent, but I hated everything except the foot cream and the tin balm.



> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally made it yesterday evening, and I got the gloss/balm variation. Honestly, I'm really happy with this month's box. If you're interested, here's a link to my un-boxing blog post: http://adorablenapalm.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-glossy-is-your-box-july-glossybox.html


----------



## tauwillow (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the hair care product advice!  I'll certainly be exploring your suggestions to find the ones that suit me best.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maclothier (Aug 3, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm repeating, but in case you didn't see this:

I know everyone who received the Shea Terra Organics last month loved it. (Sadly, I did not get it, but I'm going to make good use of this deal!)

I received my Lucky magazine this month and noticed they are running a 'lucky daily' deal on this item.

I've posted it below as it is listed on the lucky.com website.

From Beauty Spy: Insiderâ€™s Picks

Shea Terra Organics 100% Pure African Black Soap

Regularly: $22

*Lucky Breaks Price: $13.20*

Order at sheaterraorganics.com and enter â€œlucky3â€ at checkout to save 40 percent.

I believe you have to click through lucky's website to order.  I've included the link to lucky's website below.  

http://www.luckymag.com/breaks/2012/08/Deals-From-This-Issue#slide=4


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgive me if I'm repeating, but in case you didn't see this:
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 4, 2012)

So - this might be a dumb question but I haven't found any directions anywhere.

How do you use the Pedix Heel Balm stuff?  Wet or dry feet?  Do you leave it on or rinse after awhile?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That almond body and hand emulsion stuff.... I LOVE it. I can definitely see how the fragrance wouldn't be appealing to everyone, but I find it intoxicating. I might buy a full-size, and I already have more lotions than I know what to do with, haha!


 Haha I had the same response. I love the smell of it and my hands are so silky after using it. I ordered a full size off of their site. They have a half off sale at least for today so the price is $10. I also found a free shipping code from retailmenot. The code is SCFS12.



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So - this might be a dumb question but I haven't found any directions anywhere.
> 
> How do you use the Pedix Heel Balm stuff?  Wet or dry feet?  Do you leave it on or rinse after awhile?


 I used it on dry feet after a shower and it worked good.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha I had the same response. I love the smell of it and my hands are so silky after using it. I ordered a full size off of their site. They have a half off sale at least for today so the price is $10. I also found a free shipping code from retailmenot. The code is SCFS12.
> ...


thanks!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 5, 2012)

I had never heard about sulfates being harmful to the hair/scalp before some of you mentioned it in this thread. I found this article very helpful in understanding more about sulfates and thought I'd share in case anyone else is interested.

http://beautytoptips.com/5/sulfate-free-shampoo/


----------



## tauwillow (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link - I found it really helpful!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link - I found it really helpful!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! That makes it worth my posting it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

I have been using sulfate shampoos lately HOPING that it'll help my hair color fade...LOL.  I usually try to avoid them (not because I necessarily think they're going to kill me or anything over the top like that, I've just been trying to use fewer harsh chemicals on my body, etc). So far, still not much fading. SIGH.

I'm growing out my natural blonde from medium to dark brown and I'm only about an inch in, and it's excruciating.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So - this might be a dumb question but I haven't found any directions anywhere.
> 
> How do you use the Pedix Heel Balm stuff?  Wet or dry feet?  Do you leave it on or rinse after awhile?


 Its a moisturizer, its a leave-on. I use it for my entire foot, not just the heels. It works pretty good. Depending on how dry your feet are, use a dime size for each foot, a little more for dryer skin. But it should last you awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tygrlilee (Aug 6, 2012)

So, I got the box with Gloss &amp; Pencil. Its not a bad box, but was really looking forward to the balm &amp; shadow box. But all in all, not dissatisfied. At first, I didnt like the gloss, but after a few uses, I am starting to really like it. I dont goop a whole lot on, just a thin layer. It seems to last longer than your typical gloss &amp; actually has moisturized my lips after the fact. The pencil will last me forever &amp; a day because I dont use a pencil hardcore for my brows, I only use it on my left end brow because its thinner than my right, so I just even em out. Its a nice color &amp; blends in great. The lotion packet is nice, smells like a generic to me, but works better than. The heel balm is nice, its got a light scent, and works pretty good as well. So, not a total wash, but I would really like to see GB stay universal with sending out primary products so they can focus more on personal profiles for color preferences &amp; the such. Still do a variation, but keep their variations kept to their perfume samples, "packets" of whatever, and things like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wanted to know...is anybody else still not able to take their surveys?  Last week GB was telling people they'd be up and running by the end of the week...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to know...is anybody else still not able to take their surveys?  Last week GB was telling people they'd be up and running by the end of the week...


Mine has the usual "Currently there are surveys available" with no surveys.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

Me too. Yet again, not cool.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has the usual "Currently there are surveys available" with no surveys.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Yet again, not cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Aug 6, 2012)

I finally got my June replacement box today. Hope you got yours Zadidoll!!

Received my July box (my final box since I unsubbed) last week. Now to make sure they don't charge me again since I unsubbed. :/


----------



## singerchick (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine has the usual "Currently there are surveys available" with no surveys.


 Ha! Mine has a survey available...for the Kinerase firming cream that I didn't get in the last box!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got the box with Gloss &amp; Pencil. Its not a bad box, but was really looking forward to the balm &amp; shadow box. But all in all, not dissatisfied. At first, I didnt like the gloss, but after a few uses, I am starting to really like it. I dont goop a whole lot on, just a thin layer. It seems to last longer than your typical gloss &amp; actually has moisturized my lips after the fact. The pencil will last me forever &amp; a day because I dont use a pencil hardcore for my brows, I only use it on my left end brow because its thinner than my right, so I just even em out. Its a nice color &amp; blends in great. The lotion packet is nice, smells like a generic to me, but works better than. The heel balm is nice, its got a light scent, and works pretty good as well. So, not a total wash, but I would really like to see GB stay universal with sending out primary products so they can focus more on personal profiles for color preferences &amp; the such. Still do a variation, but keep their variations kept to their perfume samples, "packets" of whatever, and things like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I decided to take my own prior advice and try everything from the box - often my least favorite item from Birchbox turned out to my fav!  Originally i was disappointed with the Glossybox and put things on the swap list - but I decided to close my listing and try things.

The gloss has also grown on me.  I am picky on eyeshadows (pretty much stick to UD) so was glad for the gloss.  I need to pull the pencil out and try it out.

I'm not sure I like the shampoo/conditioner at all though.  It seemed pretty drying and I don't need it to strip the red highlights I put in this go-round with my blonde.  That might be gifted to hubby...or to the kiddo.

-L


----------



## bumbleme07 (Aug 6, 2012)

does anyone want to trade? I got the senna lipgloss, I am not really looking for anything specific I just didn't know if someone really wanted it. Just pm me if you're interested


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to take my own prior advice and try everything from the box - often my least favorite item from Birchbox turned out to my fav!  Originally i was disappointed with the Glossybox and put things on the swap list - but I decided to close my listing and try things.
> 
> ...


I really like the gloss, too. It's a great color combo for me (I got "Dreamglow", which is like a mauvey rose and a nude-ish coral), and I like the way it smells, feels, looks and wears. Plus it has two colors in one, woohoo! I was sad to read so many people thought it was gross or cheap, so I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only complaint is that it does seem difficult to get much out of the little tubes. There is too much suction in the tube or something!

The shampoo/conditioner was the only thing I was really bummed about, because I don't have color-treated hair, and then all the talk of sulfates... Well at least I learned a lot about sulfates as a result! Hee hee


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like the gloss, too. It's a great color combo for me (I got "Dreamglow", which is like a mauvey rose and a nude-ish coral), and I like the way it smells, feels, looks and wears. Plus it has two colors in one, woohoo! I was sad to read so many people thought it was gross or cheap, so I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only complaint is that it does seem difficult to get much out of the little tubes. There is too much suction in the tube or something!
> ...


It looks really pretty! It's definitely NOT cheap. Those tubes are $22 each. You got your box worth right there in one product!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like the gloss, too. It's a great color combo for me (I got "Dreamglow", which is like a mauvey rose and a nude-ish coral), and I like the way it smells, feels, looks and wears. Plus it has two colors in one, woohoo! I was sad to read so many people thought it was gross or cheap, so I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only complaint is that it does seem difficult to get much out of the little tubes. There is too much suction in the tube or something!
> ...


The color and smell of the gloss were nice but the texture was outrageously sticky to me. Even my hub said something about it after smooching me.

I do not color my hair currently but I found the foamy conditioner really agreed with my hair. It was super light and detangled me really well. The shampoo smelled really nice as well.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The color and smell of the gloss were nice but the texture was outrageously sticky to me. Even my hub said something about it after smooching me.
> ...


Good to know! Maybe I should give it a try... Several people said it dried out their hair. Did you use the shampoo, too?


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know! Maybe I should give it a try... Several people said it dried out their hair. Did you use the shampoo, too?


 For me I used both -- I have thickkk hair thats somewhat dry. Shampoo wasnt too bad (dried out my hair), but the conditioner wasnt sufficient at all. I used tennis ball sized after tennis ball sized amounts ( as recommended on the back lol) and I still couldn't feel any "moisturizing" from it. It was enough to make me throw out both and go for cheap drug store stuff. It may work better on non-colored thinner hair..


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like the gloss, too. It's a great color combo for me (I got "Dreamglow", which is like a mauvey rose and a nude-ish coral), and I like the way it smells, feels, looks and wears. Plus it has two colors in one, woohoo! I was sad to read so many people thought it was gross or cheap, so I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only complaint is that it does seem difficult to get much out of the little tubes. There is too much suction in the tube or something!
> ...


 Same for me! When I try to put the gloss on, I can never get enough on my lips. It feels like barely anything was coming off on the wand. It also felt a little....grainy to me. I did like the way it looked on though. It's really pretty. I got the pink and the coral colors.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me I used both -- I have thickkk hair thats somewhat dry. Shampoo wasnt too bad (dried out my hair), but the conditioner wasnt sufficient at all. I used tennis ball sized after tennis ball sized amounts ( as recommended on the back lol) and I still couldn't feel any "moisturizing" from it. It was enough to make me throw out both and go for cheap drug store stuff. It may work better on non-colored thinner hair..


 It didn't feel like it was moisturizing it when I had it on my hair. It felt almost like nothing but when I got out and brushed it I found it was soft and very easy to brush. As you say, it may be specific to fine hair though.



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know! Maybe I should give it a try... Several people said it dried out their hair. Did you use the shampoo, too?


Yes. I have very fine straight hair so the light product worked really nice. Most detangling conditioners weigh my hair down and make me look like a drowned rat. This left it fluffy.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It didn't feel like it was moisturizing it when I had it on my hair. It felt almost like nothing but when I got out and brushed it I found it was soft and very easy to brush. As you say, it may be specific to fine hair though.
> 
> Yes. I have very fine straight hair so the light product worked really nice. Most detangling conditioners weigh my hair down and make me look like a drowned rat. This left it fluffy.


I have thin, straight hair, so I guess I should give it a try! Thanks for your feedback. I was definitely ready to trade it or toss it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 7, 2012)

For those of you that are still having trouble with your surveys, I sent them an email last night and actually got a response a little bit ago...

AUG 07, 2012  |  12:07PM EDT *GLOSSYBOX Customer Care* replied:

Hi Ashley,

Thanks for trying all of our tips! I do apologize for the confusion and inconvenience. Due to technical errors, the July surveys are not currently available. However they should be ready in about a week, so please try again at that time. I apologize again, and please let me know if you have any other questions. Thank you!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't been able to fill out any surveys since joining... from a development standpoint, this really should be an easy fix for them if they had a sufficient web developer. It seems they have the marketing in place and a social media presence.. I'm surprised they haven't invested in this small part, as it makes their final deliverables looks somewhat sloppy.


----------



## arendish (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got samples of the body emulsion lotion in the mail yesterday for free from the company. The same size I got in my GB. ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

> Just got samples of the body emulsion lotion in the mail yesterday for free from the company. The same size I got in my GB. ðŸ˜¡


 Again, I don't think it's fair to give GB grief about the size of the emulsion samples because they were extras above and beyond the five deluxe sized samples in the box. I was actually really glad they included them because they were one of my favorite things in the box so it was a nice freebie to receive. I agree with folks who are frustrated with GB for their customer service issues, high cost, shipping woes and product selection, but I will give them credit for giving 5 actual deluxe, multi-use samples in each box. Since the emulsion samples were specifically listed as being an extra, I have no problem with them being packets instead of larger samples (plus they gave us two of them, which was nice).


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

I am so glad they included them too. I love the smell and I didn't have any adverse reactions with it. Normally I test all of the yummy smelling lotions and then end up passing them on to my family and friends because it rashes me out. I have actually ordered a full size of it so I guess in this case the sample worked!


----------



## lilyelement (Aug 10, 2012)

Help please! In the June box people were getting the mini Shea Terra lotions. Some people were saying there was one that smelled like almonds? Can anyone tell me which one that is? I want to buy it haha.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help please! In the June box people were getting the mini Shea Terra lotions. Some people were saying there was one that smelled like almonds? Can anyone tell me which one that is? I want to buy it haha.


 Marula and it smells delicous.

http://www.sheaterraorganics.com/MARULA-Whipped-Shea-Butter-Body-Creme_p_316.html


----------



## lilyelement (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Marula and it smells delicous.
> 
> http://www.sheaterraorganics.com/MARULA-Whipped-Shea-Butter-Body-Creme_p_316.html


Thank you! &lt;333


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anybody been able to make the Shea Terra Black Soap coupon work?  Each time I enter it the site tells me "lucky" (even though I enter "lucky3") is not valid and only worked from 6/20/2012 to 7/20/2012.  The ad on the Lucky Magazine site said it was good to Sept 3, or until supplies run out.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody been able to make the Shea Terra Black Soap coupon work?  Each time I enter it the site tells me "lucky" (even though I enter "lucky3") is not valid and only worked from 6/20/2012 to 7/20/2012.  The ad on the Lucky Magazine site said it was good to Sept 3, or until supplies run out.


I haven't tried but if you get on Shea Terra's mailing list they send out promo codes weekly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Shea Terra sent out another 30% off coupon for August...I'll have to pull up my email and check.

Edited to add.... DUH, lol, the code is aug2012


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shea Terra sent out another 30% off coupon for August...I'll have to pull up my email and check.
> 
> Edited to add.... DUH, lol, the code is aug2012


 Thank you!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

You're welcome! If you snag some goodies, let us know how they work!


----------



## lilyelement (Aug 11, 2012)

> Shea Terra sent out another 30% off coupon for August...I'll have to pull up my email and check. Edited to add.... DUH, lol, the code is aug2012


 You are awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are awesome. Thank you!!!


 Yep yep...someone had also posted pages back about a link through Lucky Mag, with a promo..Don't know that it's still active anymore, though. Also, ladies...we seem to be high jacking the thread. So for all the Shea Terra lovers and girls making purchases...it'd be awesome if you share the deets with us envious ladies. Bonus, there's already a Shea Terra thread! Here's the link.... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124102/shea-terra#post_1919583


----------



## brio444 (Aug 16, 2012)

So two positive things to post (for once, haha):

1.  I contacted Glossybox to ask about whether there was any rhyme or reason to their color/product selections for people, in that I got sent the worst possible color lipgloss for a pale redhead (the brown one), and to my total surprise, the CS rep offered to send me a different one, and then I received both the pretty coral-y color lipgloss and the cocoa nudes eyeshadow.  I was really really pleased, especially as I know some people have been less than happy with the CS at Glossybox.  

2.  This Senna gloss is really sticky.  But now that I have a color I can actually wear, I tried it.  And... I like it.  I use a thin coat, and either I've gotten used to it, or the stickiness lessens, but it's not that bad after a bit.  The real kicker though is I put it on at 8:30 this morning, and now at 11 a.m. - post-coffee and everything - it's still mostly on, which I think is pretty amazing for a gloss!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2012)

Speaking of Glossybox.

So the other day I mentioned that my June replacement box FINALLY came and of course inside the Wella hair treatment cap had come off so the Wella went EVERYWHERE AND on top of that I didn't get a AHAVA replacement and instead got the 2nd box with the mascara, Kinerase and I can't recall what the other items are off the top of my head. I emailed Glossybox to thank them for the replacement box but to also let them know what had happened with replacement box - that cream got everywhere... oh I remember the other item it was the Shea Terra white chocolate shea butter and the Wella even got under THAT cap which could have ruined that if it weren't for the seal inside the shea butter container. That email was sent out Monday the 13th and here it is 16th and I have yet to hear back.

I'm not asking for a replacement, which would be the 4th replacement as the 2nd never came and the 3rd arrived damaged nor am I asking for a refund as the items NOT damaged between both boxes are worth the $21 but I WOULD like them to acknowledge that they screwed up and that their warehouse needs to have quality control in place. To me by not answering the emails within 24 to 48 hours is just bad customer service.

​


----------

